# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Веганы

## Mark

Интересно есть кроме меня веганы ещё тут?  :tongue: 

Я кстати снял видео "Почему я веган?" кому интересно можете посмотреть уважаемые преданные http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ECBAdp7Piw

----------


## Visvanath das

Никому не интересно, потому что тут преданные Кришны, который пастушок коров и очень любит молочные продукты. Преданные каждый день предлагают Кришне молочные продукты и вкушают предложенное как прасад.

----------


## madhusudana das

Марк, я ни когда  не интересовался веганством, но так излюбопытства. а может и для поддержания темы. Почему веганы не едят молочные продукты?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да у них две причины:
1) не хотят поддерживать мучения коров на промышленных фермах
2) кто-то им пошутил, что молоко вредно

Со вторым пунктом всё ясно, а вот первый в общем то справедливый. Поэтому вайшнавские фермы необходимы.

----------


## madhusudana das

То что молоко вредно, конечно бред. Но то что оно вредит, если незнать как его правильно потреблять, это факт.

----------


## madhusudana das

Лучше пусть Марк рсскажет, Он всёттаки практикует веганство.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

У меня есть много знакомых-веганов, среди них например один дедушка 97 лет сейчас, если не помер (пару лет назад был жив). В 30 лет врачи поставили ему неизлечимый диагноз, никто не брался его лечить, тогда он стал веганом. Выздоровел сам. 
Но среди преданных знакомых-веганов нет. "Почти веганы" есть, которые стараются поменьше молочных продуктов потреблять.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Никому не интересно, потому что тут преданные Кришны, который пастушок коров и очень любит молочные продукты. Преданные каждый день предлагают Кришне молочные продукты и вкушают предложенное как прасад.


Скажите пожалуйста, как преданные называются ? Правельные вегетарианцы ?

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Скажите пожалуйста, как преданные называются ? Правельные вегетарианцы ?


Научное название - лактовегетарианцы. 
http://www.kedem.ru/veg/20091016-laktoveg/

----------


## vaishnava_das

70% молока в России 1-го сорта и только 20% высшего. Это значит, что 80% всего российского молока с ГНОЕМ.В Европе высший сорт до 200 тысяч гнойных клеток( здоровая корова), первый сорт до 400 тыс, в России высший сорт тот же, а 1-ый до 1.000.000 гнойных клеток на 1 куб. сантиметр молока - именно его мы все пьем.
    Если у коровы мастит, то ей делают инъекции в вымя(антибиотики). 
    По статистике россельхознадзора 11/57 проб из разных районов страны не прошли тест на запрещенные антибиотики(их *только 4* по закону) !( сюда не входят антибиотики нового поколения, а также те которые не попали в список запрещенных(а их *сотни и сотни*)). В Финляндии, для сравнения только 1 проба из 90.000-100.000  не проходит тест на антибиотики. Это делает молоко токсичным продуктом.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy8q9S7i4L4 - вначале выпуска про молоко.

  Не удивительно, что молоко не считаю полезным. Хорошего молока сейчас практически нету, только у преданных на ферме.

Даже если молоко неплохое, то надо знать когда его пить, иначе оно плохо усваивается.

----------


## Mark

Молоко добывается очень болезненно для животного. Корова стоит в загоне не разу не видя Солнца, природы, не глотая свежий воздух и радуясь  жизни. 
Её колят химией нарушая гармональный рост и отбирают её детей от неё...Ставят металлические приробы на вымя которые наносят ей боль. Так она выживает в железной тюрьме 4 года, потом умирает. Коровы же живут 15 лет. Так же молоко ужасно вредно и это противоестесвенно человеку. Болезни именно там, в молоке.  Не один животный мир не употребляет молоко другого вида, кроме человека и это против законов природы. Жираф пьёт молоко жирафа, носорог молоко носорога, обезьяна молоко обезьяны, крыса молоко крысы и тд. Человек же после 4-6 месяцев после того как пьёт молоко сам перестаёт его пить потому что организму оно больше не нужно. Природа всё рассмотрела правильно и с ней не поспоришь. Представь что твой отец лежит под коровой и сосёт из вымя молоко у коровы, это же как то не естесвено даже на уровне восприятия. А что касаемо его вредных качеств вот тебе лекция немецкого профессора, посмотри обязательно)

1. Молочные продукты разрушают ваши кости. По всему миру в тех странах, где больше всего пьют молоко, чаще всего встречается остеопороз и перелом бедренной кости. Чем больше вы употребляете молока и кальция, тем больше возрастает фактор риска остеопороза и переломов костей. Большое количество натрия и животного белка приводят ваше тело в состояние метаболического ацидоза (то есть ваша кровь становится кислой). Чтобы как-то компенсировать это, организм вытягивает минералы из ваших костей – минералы обладают высокой способностью к подщелачиванию, – после чего они выводятся из организма с мочой. То есть: чем больше вы употребляете молочных продуктов, тем слабее становятся ваши кости. 

2. Существуют превосходные растительные источники кальция, употребление которых не приводит к метаболическому ацидозу. Напротив, они ощелачивают организм и поддерживают кости здоровыми. Брокколи, листовая капуста и другие листовые овощи, кунжут, кунжутная паста, обогащенный кальцием тофу и обогащенные растительные «молочные» продукты – во всех них содержится достаточное количество кальция, чтобы удовлетворить дневную потребность. 

3. Наиважнейший фактор поддержания костей здоровыми – физические упражнения. Чтобы повысить плотность костей и поддерживать ее, вашим костям необходима регулярная нагрузка. Чтобы увеличить массу костей и предотвратить остеопороз, изо дня в день выделяйте время для физической нагрузки, такой как ходьба или бег трусцой. 

4. Казеин, главный белок молока, вызывает психологическую зависимость. Замечали ли вы, что чем больше сыра вы едите, тем больше вам его хочется? Когда вы едите или пьете молочные продукты, в вашем мозгу образуются казоморфины. Эти подобные опиатам вещества приводят к эйфории, вызывая психологическую зависимость от молока. И единственный способ разорвать этот порочный круг – полностью исключить молочное из рациона. 

5. Казеин – сильный канцероген. Автор «Китайских исследований», др. Т. Колин Кэмпбэл, после десятилетий лабораторных исследований обнаружил, что казеин – мощный пособник рака. За счет увеличения и уменьшения дозы казеина в пище (видимо, лабораторных крыс или других животных) он мог буквально «включать» и «выключать» развитие рака. 

6. Молочные продукты обеспечивают высокий уровень насыщенных жиров и холестерина, которые известны как причины атеросклероза. Это приводит к болезням сердца. 

7. Витамин D также играет важную роль для здоровья костей. Сколько бы кальция ни поступало в ваш организм, вам необходим витамин D, чтобы усвоить его. Примерно от 70 до 97% людей сталкивается с проблемой недостатка в организме витамина D в большей или меньшей степени. Попросите своего врача провести обследование на недостаток витамина D. И если этот недостаток будет выявлен, добавьте порцию солнечного света в свою жизнь: несколько минут в дневные часы. И если это не повысит уровень витамина D в вашем организме, придется принимать его в лекарственном виде. 

8. Мы, люди, единственный биологический вид, который пьет молоко другого биологического вида, а также единственный вид, который продолжает пить молоко даже после окончания периода вскармливания. 

9. Молоко, кроме того, что оно изначально нездоровый продукт, способствующий развитию болезней, попадает к нам «обогащенным» пестицидами, антибиотиками, гормонами (даже если это органическое молоко), стероидами, тяжелыми металлами и другими токсинами, которые скармливаются коровам с целью увеличить производство ими молока. 

10. У 70% населения Земли непереносимость молока. Тот факт, что все больше людей, отказывающих себе в молоке, забывают о болезненных состояниях ЖКТ, показывает нам, что человеческое тело не приспособлено для употребления молока. Врачи и диетологи в наше время акцентируют внимание на употреблении ферментов лактазы, чтобы люди могли употреблять «достаточное» количество молочных продуктов. И все же, если мы должны заставлять свой организм принимать то, чего он не хочет, не есть ли это знак того, что мы делаем что-то не так?

----------


## Mark

http://vkontakte.ru/videos5738916?se...9753_161287734   лекия о "пользе" молока.

http://vkontakte.ru/videos-25705766?...2Fclub25705766   пару фраз об этом

http://vkontakte.ru/videos-25705766?...2Fclub25705766  мини ролик(советую)

http://vkontakte.ru/videos-25705766?...2Fclub25705766  и как заботятся на фермах о коровах. 


Всё это перевешивает за то, что я пью соевое, ореховое, кокосовое,кунжутовое и др молоко.

----------


## Макс_И

8. Мы, люди, единственный биологический вид, который пьет молоко другого биологического вида, а также единственный вид, который продолжает пить молоко даже после окончания периода вскармливания.
--------------------------
если нам нчиего не мешает пить молоко во время вскармливания - набираться сил и расти. то что же мешает нам пить молоко после вскармливания ?

----------


## Макс_И

10. У 70% населения Земли непереносимость молока.
-----------------
о_О ) - меня и моих знакомых не проверяли=). а вообще есть раздница между молоком из магазина в пакете пастеризованным и молоком из под коровы. Раздница огромная )

----------


## Mark

> 8. Мы, люди, единственный биологический вид, который пьет молоко другого биологического вида, а также единственный вид, который продолжает пить молоко даже после окончания периода вскармливания.
> --------------------------
> если нам нчиего не мешает пить молоко во время вскармливания - набираться сил и расти. то что же мешает нам пить молоко после вскармливания ?


Не усваиваивается она, лекции я для кого кидал, Господь Чайтанья?)))))

----------


## Mark

> 10. У 70% населения Земли непереносимость молока.
> -----------------
> о_О ) - меня и моих знакомых не проверяли=). а вообще есть раздница между молоком из магазина в пакете пастеризованным и молоком из под коровы. Раздница огромная )


В магазинах я не разу не видел  трёхллитровых банок от бабушки))

----------


## Макс_И

Тот факт, что все больше людей, отказывающих себе в молоке, забывают о болезненных состояниях ЖКТ, показывает нам, что человеческое тело не приспособлено для употребления молока.
------------------
это от магазинного молока. пусть изучат людей которые будут пить молоко от любимых ухоженных коровок, которые будут давать его с любовью. к тому же полно опытных данных как молоко лечит. например вот: 
Авиценна был убеждён, что козье молоко позволяет сохранить здоровье и ясность ума. 
Гиппократ исцелил множество пациентов от чахотки с помощью козьего молока.

----------


## Макс_И

В магазинах я не разу не видел трёхллитровых банок от бабушки))
------------
а я и сам против магазинного молока ) и не пью его уже лет 5

----------


## Макс_И

в общем все это про молочные продукты прошедшие промышленную - термическую и прочую обработку. в том числе и коров угнетали гормонами.
согласен что такое "молоко" и не молоко вовсе а яд.
но буду рад увидеть исследования "живого молока"

----------


## Макс_И

Не усваиваивается она, лекции я для кого кидал,
----------
я смотрел эти лекции. там как раз говрится про магазинное молоко. 
а вообще про усвояемость молока очень спорный вопрос. может оно и не должно усваиваться сразу ? ) а должно обволакивать желудок)...

----------


## Макс_И

Готовьте и принимайте в пищу все плоды деревьев, все травы полей, МОЛОКО зверей, пригодное для питья. Ибо всё это вскормлено и взращено огнем жизни, всё есть дар ангелов нашей Земной Матери. 

- Итак, всегда принимайте пищу со стола Бога: плоды деревьев, злаки и травы полей, МОЛОКО зверей и мед пчел.

. А травы, появляющиеся после дождя принимайте в пищу во время месяца Тебет, чтобы кровь ваша могла очиститься от всех ваших грехов. И в том же месяце начинайте есть также МОЛОКО ваших животных, ибо именно для этого дал Господь траву на полях всем животным, дающим молоко, чтобы они могли кормить своим МОЛОКОМ человека. 

Итак, повинуйтесь словам Бога: "Взгляните, я дал вам все травы, несущие зерно, которые по всей земле, и все деревья, несущие плоды, дабы принимали вы в пищу. И каждому зверю земному и каждой птице парящей и всему, что ползет по земле и в чем есть дыхание жизни, дал я все травы зеленые в пищу. Также и МОЛОКО всех существ движущихся и живущих на земле должно быть пищей вашей. Так же, как дал я им травы зеленые, даю я вам их молоко.

----------


## Макс_И

"Философия веганов демонична по двум причинам:
 - они говорят о вреде молока;."

надо понять их причины почему они так говрят и чем аргументируют и научно развеять их аргументы тогда все будут довольны и цитаты станут живым знанием а не просто цитатами.
К тому же называя веганов демонами это не принесет блага ни им ни вайшнавам. никому 8) все останутся при своем 8) и все будут недовольны...

а магазинное молоко действительно ЗЛО.

----------


## Макс_И

если считать что веган - это тот кто ненавидит молоко, что таково сознание вегана 8) то не знаю, действителньо может ли он быть чистым преданным - я о таких не слышал ....

"Во-первых: Вы можете покупать молоко и продукты из него у преданных. Почему Вы не делаете это??!!"

я когда бываю у бабушки пью молоко 8) этого мне хватает за уши =)

----------


## Макс_И

"Ведь, в конце концов, это не форум наблюдателей за природой), люди сюда приходят совсем не за этим."

через шастры человек учится правильно смотреть на мир, свое место в нем и так далее.
законы Бога не только в книгах записаны, они еще в сердцах человеков 8) и ...
в живой природе..... А книги зачастую искажают....

----------


## Макс_И

"Т.е. пункт 1 остается - НЕТ чистых преданных-ВЕГАНОВ-людей!"

слова "людей" в изначальной посылке у вас не было =)
кстати чистых преданных людьми тоже нельзя называть наверное, они вроде уже не отождествляют себя с материальным телом, мужским - женским - человеческим, используют тело и ум для служения Кришне.

надо так формулировать тогда - раз уж вы упор на умонастроение делаете и сознание ненависти молока...
.....НЕТ чистых преданных-ДЕМОНОВ-ВЕГАНОВ!

----------


## Макс_И

"Если этого нет в шастрах - то это БРЕД! А бред лучше отрицать."

в шастрах нет описания электричества и интернета, значит они бред, значит я могу отрицать что вы со мной сейчас общаетесь =) - читая вас - я читаю бред 8_)....
и дома у меня горит не свет, а бред =)

----------


## Макс_И

-" они думают, что не покупая молоко, они защищают коров"

я не покупаю ни мясо ни молоко с конц лагерей. в итоге я не оплачиваю насилие и насилие совершается не для меня и не из-за меня. И я тоже думаю что если я не покупаю такое молоко я не оплачиваю насилие, где я ошибся ?
к примеру, если все люди так поступят и перестанут платить за насилие и покупать молоко с бойни - это остановит насилие.

"Во-вторых: коров УЖЕ содержат так!!! Покупая молоко, Вы просто даете им возможность ЖИТЬ, а не быть убитыми на мясо."

их потом всеравно убьют на мясо.... это какое то временное решение. и то я не вижу тут решения. 

"Вы просто даете им возможность ЖИТЬ"  - ЖИТЬ....в конц лагерях.
"животные должны радоваться жизне =) а не быть убитыми и надетыми на человека"
слова одного панка ...

пряма замкнутый круг какой то....

"Если ВСЕ люди откажутся от молока, то коров просто УБЬЮТ!!! Вот это ахимса!!!! Тогда коров будут выращивать чисто на убой!!! Они даже молоком не смогут с людьми поделиться!!"

если все станут веганами некому будет выращивать коров на убой и никто коров не будет эксплуатировать. если все не станут веганами, а только 50% то число выращивания коров на убой тоже сократится на 50%. простая арифметика.

и если я не покупаю такое молоко то и вины за насилие на мне нету...
кто то для кого то выращиает коров на мясо. 

в общем не знаю, но вот эти пункты мне не убедительны. давайте еще =)

 "В третьих: извините, но Ваша психология ещё не является доказательством для других."
да я и не говрил что она доказательна. я просто выразил свое отношение.
я этим хотел сказать что пока коров содержат в конц лагерях вы можите сколько угодно цитат из вед приводить про молоко - я такое молоко ни за что в жизни не выпью...

----------


## Макс_И

"Выходит, что если я заказываю молоко, я попутно оплачиваю и это убийство. 
 Не правда! Тогда откажитесь от ВСЕГО - квартиры, одежды, ЛЮБОЙ пищи, воды, воздуха, света и всего остального! Потому что ВСЁ это связано с ЧЬЕЙ-ТО смертью!"

насилия не избежать в материальном мире -  это понятно. Но почему то религия стоит на 4 ногах и НЕНАСИЛИЕ  является крайне важной.... и человек вполне может свести насилие к минимому.  
я вполне могу перестать покупать молоко которое добывается насилием. если нас уже 10% то и те кто продает это молоко сократят его производство и коров содержашихся в адских условиях потребуется (станет) меньше.

тогда их станут убивать только на мясо как вы утверждаете...
но не я ведь это породил. не виноватая я =)
но я - покупая молоко оплачиваю их страдания.	

или нет ? =)

----------


## Макс_И

"Что вот здесь вы наблюдаете?"

вроде похоже на лилу, когда одна коровка специально спряталась от Кришны желая понять вспомнит про нее Говинда или нет =) и Он подыграл ей...Начал звать, а ее нигде нет....

----------


## vedamurti das

> Готовьте и принимайте в пищу все плоды деревьев, все травы полей, МОЛОКО зверей, пригодное для питья. Ибо всё это вскормлено и взращено огнем жизни, всё есть дар ангелов нашей Земной Матери. 
> - Итак, всегда принимайте пищу со стола Бога: плоды деревьев, злаки и травы полей, МОЛОКО зверей и мед пчел.
> . А травы, появляющиеся после дождя принимайте в пищу во время месяца Тебет, чтобы кровь ваша могла очиститься от всех ваших грехов. И в том же месяце начинайте есть также МОЛОКО ваших животных, ибо именно для этого дал Господь траву на полях всем животным, дающим молоко, чтобы они могли кормить своим МОЛОКОМ человека. 
> Итак, повинуйтесь словам Бога: "Взгляните, я дал вам все травы, несущие зерно, которые по всей земле, и все деревья, несущие плоды, дабы принимали вы в пищу. И каждому зверю земному и каждой птице парящей и всему, что ползет по земле и в чем есть дыхание жизни, дал я все травы зеленые в пищу. Также и МОЛОКО всех существ движущихся и живущих на земле должно быть пищей вашей. Так же, как дал я им травы зеленые, даю я вам их молоко.


Если не ошибаюсь, Ветхий Завет (хорошо бы номер стиха и главу указать).

----------


## vedamurti das

> "Философия веганов демонична по двум причинам: - они говорят о вреде молока;." надо понять их причины почему они так говрят и чем аргументируют и научно развеять их аргументы


Времени нет )))



> К тому же называя веганов демонами это не принесет блага ни им ни вайшнавам. никому 8) все останутся при своем 8) и все будут недовольны...


А я доволен ))))



> а магазинное молоко действительно ЗЛО.


Это "зло" допустимое если сравнить с духовным и материальным благом. Прабхупада так говорил, я ему верю. А ВСЁ остальное не лучше ))))

----------


## vedamurti das

> .....НЕТ чистых преданных-ДЕМОНОВ-ВЕГАНОВ!


  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vedamurti das

> "Если этого нет в шастрах - то это БРЕД! А бред лучше отрицать."в шастрах нет описания электричества и интернета, значит они бред, значит я могу отрицать что вы со мной сейчас общаетесь =) - читая вас - я читаю бред 8_)....и дома у меня горит не свет, а бред =)


Вам надо адвокатом работать, там бы все прокуроры с ума бы сошли ))))

----------


## vedamurti das

> ...в общем не знаю, но вот эти пункты мне не убедительны. давайте еще =)...


Надо подумать.

----------


## vedamurti das

> но я - покупая молоко оплачиваю их страдания...или нет ? =)


Ответ - нет, но доводы потом ))) Просто это уже к закону кармы имеет отношение, а это тема бесконечная.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

*Вопрос к тем кто говорит:*

1.  Покупая молоко я оплачиваю страдания коров

2.  Если я не покупаю молоко, соответственно не из-за меня коров держат в конц лагерях.

Утверждая такое, человек претендует на то что он разбирается в карме.
Теперь привожу* самый простой повседневный жизненный пример*, который кстати так и остался без ответа со стороны веганов и их адвокатов.  Какой же все таки на него ответ?

Простой жизненный пример:
Я доехал на такси, заплатил таксисту 100р. Таксист пошел и купил на эти 100 р.  колбасу из мяса коровы.

Вопрос:  Оплатил ли я или спонсировал убийство коровы, заплатив таким образом?

Если нет, то почему и где граница кармы?
Если да, то почему и где граница кармы?

Если я не буду пользоваться услугами такси, спасет ли это жизнь хотя бы одной корове?
Если половина населения земли перестанет пользоваться услугами такси, значит ли это что и коров будут убивать в 2 раза меньше?

На этот вопрос никто из веганов и сторонников их взглядов  не дал ответа. А выставляют себя специалистами в области кармы.

Потом уже дальше и на счет молока будем рассуждать.

----------


## bhakta Roman

Я вам отвечу на ваш вопрос. Деньгами Вы оплачиваете сделанную для Вас работу. Все расчет произошел. Дальше вступает в силу свободная воля таксиста, в результате которой он он купил колбасу. Но ваши отношения уже зпкончились и к этой колбасе Вы не имеете отношения. Разве это не очевидно? Другое дело если бы Вы ему сказали: друг, у меня нет денег, но есть колбаса, водка, может возьмешь ими? И он бы согласился, тогда точно, Вы были бы повинны в деградации этого человека.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Всё правильно! Так же и покупая молоко я оплачиваю молоко. Чтобы производить молоко совсем не обязательно и не нужно убивать коров. Это с молоком никак не связано. Убивать коров это свободная воля других людей, за которую я, извините, ответственности нести не обязан.

Хотя оптимальное решение конечно вообще не связываться с мясоедами таксистами и прочими мясоедами предлагающими разные свои услуги. Так же и оптимальный вариант брать молоко с вайшнавских ферм.

Надеюсь это тоже всё очевидно.

----------


## Макс_И

"Я доехал на такси, заплатил таксисту 100р. Таксист пошел и купил на эти 100 р. колбасу из мяса коровы.
Вопрос: Оплатил ли я или спонсировал убийство коровы, заплатив таким образом?"

ну нет, я бы скорее сказал так -  вы оплатили за УСЛУГУ доехать, к примеру до храма. вы купили коненчый ПРОДУКТ - это его услугу водителя. а он за свои услуги купил у вас конечный продукт ваши денежные средства.

  не уравнимые примеры, потому что в итоге по их логике выходит что я даю колбасу таксисту а не деньги...  Вот почему :

я плачу за УСЛУГУ. Тоесть я даю ему деньги чтобы он оказал мне услугу, а не чтобы он пошел купил колбасу. На самом деле мне нужна услуга, ему деньги. этим и обмениваемся.
тоесть в итоге не так что я еду в храм = он получает от меня батон колбасы
он дает мне поездку в храм = я даю ему батон колбасы ???
НЕТ. это не так!
 я не даю ему батон колбасы. Я ДАЮ ЕМУ ДЕНЬГИ.
 а он уже сам выбирает батон колбасы или цветы.... За то что я взял с него УСЛУГУ а он с меня деньги мы и несем ответственность. я не несу ответсвенность за его колбасу...
а я выбираю поездку в храм.
+сама услуга отвезти меня куда то не является ни злом ни насилием =)

а карму я вообще не трогал, я разбирал чисто житейсиктие вещи с позиции совести и человечности. 

а в примере с молоком :
я плачу деньги за коненчый готовый продукт насилия (продукт полученный адским насилием над коровами) - молоко.
тоетсь я беру НАСИЛИЕ = он берет деньги причем он может их потратить даже не  на дальнейшее прогресс издевательства над коровами, а даже на Кришну это уже его выбор
но я беру у него и оплачиваю "продукт насилия" (молоко) - то что он создал. в итоге для меня. ради денег.
точка.

в суде заказчик убийства насколько я помню получает срок не меньше чем исполнители.
(это не  пример для кармы. это просто жизнь)

----------


## Макс_И

и если доводить эту идею до конца  ( в обществе современных демонов коров держат на бойнях.... )
будем спасать коров продолжая покупать с боен молоко
чтобы они дольше прожили
найдем всех демонов на асдких планетах где только и заняты уничтожением коров  
и будем еще и им платить деньги, тогда они чтобы заработать еще больше днег будут продавать нам молоко и продлят жизни коровам, не перерезая им глотки сразу - на мясо....


"Если я не буду пользоваться услугами такси, спасет ли это жизнь хотя бы одной корове?
Если половина населения земли перестанет пользоваться услугами такси, значит ли это что и коров будут убивать в 2 раза меньше?"

если все перестанут покупать мясо и молоко полученные насилием -  это спасет жизни всем коровам.  потому как спрос рождает предложение. общество покупает продукты насилия и поддерживает демонов с их эксплуатации мотивационно и материалньо

----------


## Макс_И

"но я - покупая молоко оплачиваю их страдания...или нет ? =)
Ответ - нет,"

а я думаю что Ответ да. так как  я покупаю готовый продукт полученный насилием
даю за него деньги.
и я боюсь)  и не буду пить такое молоко сколько бы цитат из Вед мне не пришлось увидеть 8)

  лучше действительно потрачу средства на вайшнавские фермы как выше уже написали или отдам их знакомым бабушкам, частникам, у них свои коровки, и никакого насилия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ...
> 
> а я думаю что Ответ да. так как  я покупаю готовый продукт полученный насилием
> даю за него деньги.
> и я боюсь)  и не буду пить такое молоко сколько бы цитат из Вед мне не пришлось увидеть 8)
> 
>   лучше действительно потрачу средства на вайшнавские фермы как выше уже написали или отдам их знакомым бабушкам, частникам, у них свои коровки, и никакого насилия.


Да, Шиварама Махарадж тоже часто говорит об этом. Как бы нам не было больно, но мы тоже учавствуем в этой кармической цепочке. Поэтому надо стараться всячески поддерживать вайшнавов и других порядочных людей, которые любят  коров и заботятся о них.

Но к веганству это не имеет отношения. Поскольку веганы совсем отрицают молоко. Тут не должно быть подмены.
Вайшнавы заботятся о коровах, а не отрицают их.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> и если доводить эту идею до конца  ( в обществе современных демонов коров держат на бойнях.... )
> будем спасать коров продолжая покупать с боен молоко


  Откуда вы взяли что их держат на бойнях. Я лично объехал три колхоза вокруг и их держат в нормальных коровниках, убирают за ними, кормят. Летом они ходят стадом и пасутся. Два пастуха за ними смотрят. Каждый раз вижу стада коров вокруг на полях.

Два момента справедливы 
1. Их доят специальными присосками, которые вибрируют и доят. Не знаю больно это им или приятно. Но корова нормально стоит, жует себе. Никакого дискомфорта по ее внешнему виду не видно, спокойно дает эти присоски присоединить, не мычит. Не знаю значительно ли это отличается от рук доярки
2-ой момент это в конце ну ни сказал бы, я что адской жизни, обычной коровьей жизни,  её грузят в грузовик и отправляют на бойню.
Этот момент конечно ужасный.

Куры в деревнях не живут адской жизнью. Просто гуляют, клюют ... но в конце конечно их забивают.




> а в примере с молоком :
> я плачу деньги за коненчый готовый продукт насилия (продукт полученный адским насилием над коровами) - молоко.


А как раньше домохозяева раздавали молоко как воду? Никакого адского насилия над коровами не надо, чтобы получать молоко.


Да и вообще ничего конкретного по выходу из ситуации те же веганы предложить не могут.

Что то наподобие надписи на пачке сигарет " Курение убивает" ну один , два человека прислушаются к этому перестанут курить, начнут другой ерундой заниматься. А сейчас уже и женщины и дети курят всё больше и больше. И все прекрасно осознают что курение убивает. Просто никакой замены в деятельности нет. Надо давать людям нормальные, позитивные занятия, тогда они сами бросят курить. Также и с молоком: надо давать людям нормальное молоко и за это бороться, тогда от всякого  другого молока (плохого по мнению веганов) они легко откажутся.

 Ну что вы описываете, что материальный мир это плохо, я и сам об этом прекрасно знаю, ничего взамен дать не можете.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, веганы порой доводят эту идею до абсурда. А вайшнавам–венанам надо не забывать, что молоко–это  жидкая религия. И нельзя лишать людей возможности развиваться, благодаря молоку. Особенно это касается детей!

Шрила Прабхупада завещал нам пить молоко, какое можем достать.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Шрила Прабхупада завещал нам пить молоко, какое можем достать.


Опередили )))

Раз уж тут зашла речь о Законе Кармы, то выводы нашей дискуссии должны совпадать с мнением БОГА по этому вопросу. Если кто-то рассуждает о карме, но его выводы ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫ мнению Бога, то такой человек движется ОТ Бога, т.е. в АД.

Мнение Бога по поводу молока "из концлагерей" с добавлением продутов убийства животных чётко озвучил Шрила Прабхупада: "ЕСЛИ НЕТ ЛУЧШЕГО - ПЕЙТЕ"!!! 

Т.е. не пить молоко с магазина, изредка покупая его у бабушки - ЭТО ТОЖЕ НЕПРАВИЛЬНО!!!!!

Больше говорить НЕ О ЧЕМ!!!

Конечно, если для кого-то Шрила Прабхупада не указ, то ТАК СРАЗУ И НАДО ГОВОРИТЬ!!!

Мнение таких людей меня не задевает, и на СПОР с ними я времени тратить не собираюсь.

----------


## Макс_И

"Раз уж тут зашла речь о Законе Кармы, то выводы нашей дискуссии должны совпадать с мнением БОГА по этому вопросу. Если кто-то рассуждает о карме, но его выводы ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫ мнению Бога, то такой человек движется ОТ Бога, т.е. в АД."

Мнение Бога ?....вот мнение Бога о НЕНАСИЛИИ и упоминаямых вами адских планет.... так которому из двух мне следовать ??


Господь Будда пришел в этот мир, чтобы спасти людей от греховного убийства животных, а также чтобы уберечь самих несчастных животных от бессмысленного насилия.

 Если человек, обладающий знанием, убивает или МУЧАЕТ неразвитых существ, неспособных отличить правильное действие от неправильного, он, безусловно, совершает грех. Верховный Господь наказывает такого человека, отправляя его в ад Андхакупу, где на него нападают все те птицы, звери, пресмыкающиеся, комары, вши, черви, мухи и любые другие существа, которых он мучил, живя на Земле. Они набрасываются на него со всех сторон, лишая его такой радости, как возможность поспать. Поскольку отдохнуть ему не дают, такому человеку остается блуждать во тьме этого ада. Таким образом, тот, кто попал в Андхакупу, испытывает те же страдания, что и существа низших видов.

Человек, заточивший живое существо в пещеру, отправляется в ад, называемый Авата-ниродханой.

За убийство домашних животных человек отправляется в ад Шулапроту. Тот, кто причиняет другим беспокойство, попадает в ад Дандашуку.


"Господь Буддха пришел на землю, чтобы проповедовать ахимсу, -
 говорит он нам. - Ненасилие. И для того, чтобы сделать это, ему
 пришлость отвергнуть Веды, поскольку Веды допускают жертвоприношения
 животных при соблюдении определенных условий.


 (Из книги "ВЗРЫВ ХАРЕ КРИШНА" о зарождении Сознания Кришны в Америке)
 Хайагрива Дас (1966 - 1969)

Ибо истинно говорю вам, человек более велик, чем зверь. Но если кто убивает зверя без причины, когда зверь не нападает на него, а из-за желания убить или ради мяса его или ради шкуры его или ради клыков его, то совершает он зло, ибо сам превращается в дикого зверя. И конец его будет таким же, как конец диких зверей.

Все живые существа должны отбыть определенный срок в том или ином материальном теле. Этот срок установлен свыше, и он должен истечь, прежде, чем они смогут переселиться в другое тело или подняться на более высокую ступень эволюционной лестницы. Убийство животного или любого другого живого существа лишает его возможности до конца отбыть срок, отведенный для пребывания в определенном теле. Человек ни в коем случае не должен убивать другие живые существа ради собственного удовольствия, потому что тот, кто лишает их жизни, запутывается в сетях греховной деятельности.

И следующей была дана заповедь: "Не убий", ибо жизнь дается каждому от Бога, а то, что дано Богом, человек не может отнять. Ибо истинно говорю вам, от одной Матери происходит всё живое на земле. И потому тот, кто убивает, убивает брата своего. И от него Мать Земная отвернется и отнимет свою грудь, дающую жизнь. И ангелы её будут сторониться его, Сатана же найдет обитель свою в теле его.

И смерть их станет его смертью. Ибо только через служение вашему Отцу Небесному ваши долги семи лет прощаются за семь дней. Но Сатана не прощает вам ничего, и ему вы должны будете заплатить за всё. "Око за око, зуб за зуб, рука за руку, стопа за стопу, огонь за огонь, рана за рану, жизнь за жизнь, смерть за смерть. Ибо возмездие за грех - смерть. Не убивайте и не питайтесь плотью невинной жертвы своей, чтобы не стать вам рабами Сатаны. Ибо это путь страданий, и ведет он к смерти. Но исполняйте волю Бога, чтобы ангелы его могли служить вам на пути жизни.

Господь явится в провинции Гайа как Господь Будда, сын Анджаны. КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Будда, могущественное воплощение Личности Бога, явился в провинции Гайа (Бихар) как сын Анджаны и проповедовал учение о НЕПРИЧИНЕНИИ ВРЕДА живому, осуждая даже разрешенные Ведами жертвоприношения животных.

Карми в большинстве своем живут ради чувственных удовольствий и для достижения этой цели готовы пойти на любой грех. ОДНИМ ИЗ ТАКИХ ГРЕХОВ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ПРИНЕСЕНИЕ В ЖЕРТВУ ЖИВОТНЫХ.


"Т.е. не пить молоко с магазина, изредка покупая его у бабушки - ЭТО ТОЖЕ НЕПРАВИЛЬНО!!!!!"

покупая молоко мы поддерживаем насилие. оплачиваем его. к тмоу же такое молоко убивает наше тело... разумный человек легко это может понять.

----------


## vedamurti das

> так которому из двух мне следовать ??


Мне абсолютно всё равно, чему Вы там будете следовать. 
Вам уже сто раз привели и логические доводы, и цитаты из шастр, и мнение Ачарьи. Но Вы все равно возвращаетесь к одним и тем же вопросам, из чего я делаю вывод, что Ваше поведение неадекватно. Адьюс.

----------


## Макс_И

Форум Кришна.ру не предназначен для всех, а только для тех, кого интересует мнение Шрилы Прабхупады по тому или иному вопросу

тоесть приведенные мною цитаты о ненасилии это не мнение ШП ?, а различный бред? (как вы отозвались о моем посте выше) ? :

Господь Буддха пришел на землю, чтобы проповедовать ахимсу, -
 говорит он нам. - Ненасилие. 
Тот, кто причиняет другим беспокойство, попадает в ад Дандашуку.
Все живые существа должны отбыть определенный срок в том или ином материальном теле. 
Господь Будда пришел в этот мир, чтобы спасти людей от греховного убийства животных, а также чтобы уберечь самих несчастных животных от бессмысленного насилия.

Насколько я знаю это Шримад Бхагаватам, написанный рукой Шрилы Прабхупады.
но если вы считаете что это бред. Воля ваша....

----------


## Макс_И

"что Ваше поведение неадекватно"

мое поведение может быть адекватно а может и не быть =)
коровам от этого ни тепло ни холодно.
а от того что человек перестает покупать продукты насилия коров меньше эксплуатируют.

"Вам уже сто раз привели и логические доводы, и цитаты из шастр, и мнение Ачарьи. "
 взаимно....

----------


## Макс_И

прикрывать НАСИЛИЕ цитатами из шастр - вот это есть неадекватное поведение. я так думаю =)

----------


## vedamurti das

Читать книги Прабхупады, часами "философствуя" над ними, но не принимать его прямое указание - "пейте любое молоко" - это не просто БРЕД - это глупость+лицемерие+гордость. Таких "философов" надо обходить десятой дорогой, чтобы не заразиться от них этими качествами. Что лишний раз подверждает, как полезно пить молоко!
Только не говорите мне, что Вы последователь Прабхупады, не поверю - Ваши поступки громче Ваших слов.

----------


## Макс_И

от любого молока зачастую детей в реанимацию увозят.... не многие потом возвращаются в тело

"Читать книги Прабхупады, часами "философствуя" над ними, но не принимать его прямое указание"

вы также не принимаете его прямые указания о ненасилии. оплачивая эксплуатацию животных.

----------


## Galima

*chaitanya*, я думаю в некоторых вопросах может помочь только личный опыт, возраст и бодрствующее сострадание.

Здорово что вы помогаете проснуться  :smilies:  однако знание без практики не дает опыта.

Я предлагаю участникам дискуссии всего месяц обходиться без молочных продуктов в любом виде.

Это несложно, очень много разной еды можно приготовить без молока и потом сможем общаться более предметно  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Заинтересовало мнение Лакшми Нараяна Даса, что цель прихода Господа Будды - избавиться от "зависти", нет Бога - и завидовать некому.
А ахимса везде, если цитировать тексты религии.

Заметно, что Веганы в своих проповедях, мало удиляют этому место, пару слов что мол во всех религиях есть ахимса, и всё. Но в конце всех роликов самое главное - реклама соевых продуктов, лучше бы книжки раздавали ..   :help:

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Международное общество сознания Вегана

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Тут уже попахивает " прикрыванием своего срама*и стыда*, фиговым листочком, с древа знаний " - типичным признаком кали-юги.

----------


## vedamurti das

> вы также не принимаете его прямые указания о ненасилии. оплачивая эксплуатацию животных.


Для Вас главный аргумент - Ваша логика, а для вайшнавов - шабда.

Это как пример с морской раковиной. В шастрах говорится, что кость животного считается нечистой и к ней нельзя прикасаться. В другом месте говорится, что морская раковина (кость моллюсков) чиста. С точки зрения прямой логики - это нарушение. Но разумный человек понимает, что в каждом правиле есть исключения. Это подтверждает и Гуру (но не "учёные"!!!).

Так и с молоком. Прабхупада сказал - долой насилие. Это понятно. Сказал - пей молоко с завода (какое можно найти). Уже непонятно. 

Пока не предадитесь Шриле Прабхупаде, будете витать на уровне ума и заниматься гьяна-йогой. Предадитесь - знание откроется в сердце. Спорить не о чем.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Здорово что вы помогаете проснуться


Наркоманы тоже думают, что "просыпаются".
Без Гуру-Садху-Шастр не проснётся НИКТО. Впрочем, эксперементируйте...

----------


## vedamurti das

Вообще-то, тема о веганах - это частный случай более широко вопроса - "как жить в этом материальном мире?"

И, как всегда, ответа всего три - столько же, сколько основных гун в природе.

Ответ в невежестве - "нам море по колено, мы всё переварим". Такие люди деградируют вплоть до уровня растений, когда они действительно смогут переваривать всё.

Ответ в страсти - "я знаю, что полезно, а что нет. Я умнее всех и даже могу поделиться своим знанием. Но не думайте, что я гордый - я тоже учусь у ученых - у кого захочу и как захочу". Такие люди сначала могут добиться каках-то успехов в материальной жизни, но потом быстро скатываются до полного невежества.
Здесь возникают такие околодуховные явления, как: веганство, кастовая система (асурика-варнашрама-дхарма), ложное отречение, инквизиция, апа-сампрадаи и много чего ещё.

Ответ в благости - "я прийму волю Бога по важным для меня вопросам. Сам я не готов понять всё Знание целиком, поэтому я буду служить своему Гуру с верой и преданностью". Такие люди очень успешны как в этой, так и вследующей жизни.

Ведические писания очень прославляют молоко. Ачарьи говорят - пейте любой ценой. Но услышат это только люди в благости.

----------


## lokaram das

> Я предлагаю участникам дискуссии всего месяц обходиться без молочных продуктов в любом виде.


Страшные вещи предлагаете :smilies: ) Я без молока не смогу - я молочный наркоман :smilies:  Я лучше без сои месяц поживу и без капусты.


Древние священные писания  описывали коровье молоко как амриту, буквально "нектар бессмертия"! Есть множество мантр (молитв) во всех четырех Ведах, которые описывают важность коровы и коровьего молока не только как совершенной пищи, но и как лечебного напитка. 

Риг-веда утверждает: "Молоко коровы - это амрита... поэтому защищайте коров". Арии (благочестивые люди) в своих молитвах о свободе и процветании народа молились и о коровах, дающих много молока для страны. Говорилось, что если у человека есть пища, то он богат. 

Творог дахи (сделанный из коровьего молока) и гхи (топленого обезвоженного масла) - это богатство. Поэтому в Риг-веде и Атхарва-веде есть молитвы с просьбой, чтобы Бог обеспечил нас таким количеством гхи, чтобы в нашем доме всегда был избыток этого самого питательного продукта. 

Веды описывают гхи как первый и наиболее важный из всех пищевых продуктов, как существенную составляющую жертвоприношений и прочих ритуалов, ведь благодаря им идут дожди и растет зерно. 

Атхарва-веда подчеркивает важность и ценность гхи, в других частях Вед гхи описывается как безупречный продукт, который увеличивает силу и жизнеспособность. Гхи укрепляет тело, используется при массажах и помогает увеличить продолжительность жизни. 


Мудрец Чхарак был выдающимся индийским врачом, и его книге следуют и поныне те, кто практикует Аюрведу. Чхарак описывает молоко так:"Молоко коровы вкусно, сладко, имеет прекрасный аромат, плотно, содержит жир, но лёгкое, легко переваривается и нелегко портится (им трудно отравиться). Оно дает нам спокойствие и жизнерадостность". В следующем стихе его книги говорится, что из-за вышеупомянутых свойств молоко коровы помогает нам поддерживать жизнеспособность (оджас). 

Дханвантари, другой древний индийский врач, заявлял, что молоко коровы подходящая и предпочтительная диета при любых недугах, его постоянное употребление защищает человеческое тело от болезней ваты, питы (аюрведические типы конституции) и сердечных болезней. 

Коровье молоко - это единственный продукт, который обладает способностью развивать разум. Между изначальным и материальным молоком существует непостижимая связь, используя которую мы можем воздействовать на своё сознание. 

Великие святые и мудрецы, достигшие высокого уровня сознания, зная эту особенность молока, старались питаться только им одним. Благотворное влияние молока настолько сильно, что, просто находясь рядом с коровой или святыми мудрецами, которые питаются коровьим молоком, можно сразу же ощутить счастье и спокойствие.

----------


## Макс_И

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o-DDPVe-vw

«По сути, маслом не может считаться до 70% так называемого натурального поскольку продукция наполовину состоит из растительных жиров. При этом большинство производителей этот факт тщательно скрывают».
 В составе творога было обнаружено превышение содержания дрожжей и плесени. Там же было найдено и пальмовое масло. Похожая неприятность случилась и с кефиром. Наличие плесени в отдельных образцах в два раза превышает норму.

 По микробиологическим показателям, то есть по наличию различных, в том числе и «вредных», бактерий, зафиксировано десятикратное превышение безопасного уровня. Надувательством потребителя можно назвать и состав продукта. 

 В 70% случаев по результатам проверки было выявлено отсутствие обязательных сертификатов соответствия или деклараций, отсутствие санитарно-эпидемиологических заключений на продукцию — в 80% случаев. На часть закупленной продукции были предоставлены подложные документы, выданные на совершенно другой товар. К примеру, на «творог классический» был представлен единственный официальный документ, выданный на «кефир обезжиренный» при полном отсутствии санитарно-эпидемиологического заключения.

----------


## Макс_И

"Древние священные писания описывали коровье молоко как амриту, буквально "нектар бессмертия"! "

можно ли ставить знак равенства между коровьим молоком и пастеризованным, состоящим из порошка и воды (и прочей химии) молоком в пакетах, насколько молоко в пакетах также является нектаром бессмертия ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o-DDPVe-vw
судя по видео - нет....такое молоко является ядом.

----------


## Макс_И

"Сказал - пей молоко с завода (какое можно найти)."

в случаях с детьми эта шабда "не очень то" применима:

У четверых детей после приема кефира из молочной кухни отказали почки

10 малышей госпитализированы в реанимацию после сильного отравления: питание они получали на пунктах молочной кухни. Четверых подключили к аппарату искусственной почки
Омские врачи борются за жизнь детей, которые в тяжелейшем состоянии поступили реанимацию после приема кисломолочной продукции – у четверых малышей отказали почки.
Это случилось после того, как они выпили кефир, который их родители получили на молочной кухне при супермаркетах.

– Моя дочка сейчас находится в реанимации в тяжелом состоянии, у нее отказывают почки, – рассказывает Андрей Ушаков, папа маленькой Даши.
Состояние маленьких пациентов настолько серьезное, что медики не берутся делать прогнозы и отказываются давать комментарии.
Маленькой Даше потребовалось переливание крови. Отчаявшиеся родители просили о помощи всех знакомых, у кого такая же, третья отрицательная группа крови, как и у их малышки. Донорами стали шесть человек, в том числе и 16-летний подросток.
Такой же диагноз – острая почечная недостаточность у четырех из десяти пострадавших детей.

– Следственным отделом по городу Омску СУ СК по факту отравления детей молочной продукцией возбуждено уголовное дело, – прокомментировала пресс-секретарь Екатерина Павлова. – Две местные фирмы, поставлявшие продукцию, закрыты, а их товары изъяли из продажи.

----------


## Макс_И

"Если прислушаться к вашим утверждениям, то я уже должен был умереть как минимум 10000 раз или больше"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o-DDPVe-vw
в этом видео релаьные люди, релаьыне матери, реальные дети, реальные реанимации, релаьыне истории, релаьные проблеммы и причины
 неужели вы думаете они рассказывают анекдоты ??

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> от любого молока зачастую детей в реанимацию увозят.... не многие потом возвращаются в тело


  Если прислушаться к вашим утверждениям, то я уже должен был умереть как минимум 10000 раз или больше, потому что ежедневно пью магазинное пастеризованное молоко с детства стакан в день. Как видите ваши доводы не работают как этот, так и остальные, следовательно вы вводите людей в заблуждение реально, какова ценность всем вашим сообщениям если они не работают и я это реально вижу. Да вы хоть из штанов выпрыгните доказывая что то. Ну ни работают ваши доводы  на практике и всё тут.
Пастеризованное молоко это нормальное молоко из под коровы нагретое вроде до 60 градусов чтобы не сразу прокисло и дезинфицировалось.  Молоко из под коровы наливают в бидоны, бидоны привозят на наш молочный комбинат, в этот же день его пастеризуют и фасуют в пакеты по 1 л и привозят в магазин,я там его покупаю, через три дня нормальное молоко скисает, если хранить в холодильнике (если хранить в комнате то и через день натуральное молоко скиснет). К порошковому молоку у которого срок годности по три месяца я даже близко не подхожу, оно в магазине штабелями лежит. Вы что нас за дураков считаете?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> в этом видео релаьные люди, релаьыне матери, реальные дети, реальные реанимации, релаьыне истории, релаьные проблеммы и причины
>  неужели вы думаете они рассказывают анекдоты ??


  Реальность вокруг меня и ненадо  никакого видео

----------


## Макс_И

"Пастеризованное молоко это нормальное молоко из под коровы нагретое вроде до 60 градусов чтобы не сразу прокисло и дезинфицировалось. "

Темпиратурный режим по разному применяют, иногда до 140 градусов.  Держат 2 минуты. Тут у вас есть слово дезинфицируется, соответсвенно убивается вредное, но раз убивается вредное, то и ПОЛЕЗНОЕ  тоже...убивается =).

"Нагревание молочного сырья до температур пастеризации приводит к инактивации ферментов, тепловая устойчивость которых также индивидуальна, как и тепловая устойчивость микроорганизмов".

Денатурация
 Необратимая тепловая денатурация белка под воздействием высокой температуры.

"Как видите ваши доводы не работают как этот, так и остальные, следовательно вы вводите людей в заблуждение реально, какова ценность всем вашим сообщениям если они не работают и я это реально вижу."

что конкретно не работает ? - случай с детьми в реанимации рассказан в видео, это не моя выдумка и не мои доводы, посмотрите видео, послушайте что гворят живые люди.

----------


## Макс_И

"Это как пример с морской раковиной. 
Пока не предадитесь Шриле Прабхупаде, будете витать на уровне ума и заниматься гьяна-йогой. Предадитесь - знание откроется в сердце. Спорить не о чем."

Я согласен с вами что лучшим способом познания является служение Кришне а не штудирование книжек. В конце концов Бог в сердце каждого и от Него исходят....разум, память и прочее.

но я не согласен с конечным выводом:
"Сказал - пей молоко с завода (какое можно найти)." 

в итоге пить любое молоко, а как же дети, вам их не жалко ?
неужели и их можно пичкать ядом показанном на видео продолжая истории реанимаций в прогрессии. Это и есть шабда ? - откровение в сердце ? - пить яд ?
сажать детям почки ?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> что конкретно не работает ? - случай с детьми в реанимации рассказан в видео, это не моя выдумка и не мои доводы, посмотрите видео, послушайте что гворят живые люди.


У нас сосед яблоками отравился и что теперь?

----------


## Макс_И

"Реальность вокруг меня и ненадо никакого видео"

реальность не только вокруг вас, но и вокруг других людей....их реальность на этом видео =). На самом деле это и ваша реальность. В большей или меньшей степени. + сам факт вашего желания или нежелания увидеть вещи как они есть.

"У нас сосед яблоками отравился и что теперь?"
какими яблоками ? домашними ?

без просмотра фильма ответ будет неполный, но если вас устраивает ограниченность и неведение, то ...:
дети отравились молоком потому что производителю молока наплевать на людей, его интересует только деньги и в итоге в молоке была кишечная палочка и дети чуть не умерли.
 Примеры неравные так как опасность такого молока может стать смертельной, а опасность химических яблок не так высока. Но тоже есть и лучше есть свои, домашние =)

В молоке важны его физико-химические свойства и та самая любовь. + Срок годности молока, магазин не способен обеспечить все это....

  Риши не пили молоко из магазинов и холодильников, пастеризованное стерилизованное ультра ... и т.д. и Веды не прославляют магазинное пастеризованное молоко (яд) полученное насилием. Веды прославляют натуральное коровье молоко данное коровой с любовью.

----------


## lokaram das

— Чем отличается сыроед от остальных ?
— Тем, что употребляет ГМО только в сыром виде !

Хочется напомнить, что самую хорошую и здоровую идею можно испортить если выполнять её бездумно.
Сыроедение до внедрения в жизнь теории и практики Родового Поместья по Анастасии — преждевременно.   
Сыроедение — как вероятный подраздел вегетарианства, не самостоятельный подход, а элемент здорового питания (если это вегетарианское сыроедение). Чукчи тоже рыбу и мясо сырыми едят, но живут коротко и умом не блещут. Пока человек пользуется внешним огнём — отметать термическую обработку пищи неразумно. 
«Хлеб — всему голова», «Проще пареной репы», «Щи да какша — пища наша» и т.д. — эти поговорки отражают нашу традицию «горячего» здорового питания.
Да и что такое «горячее»? Где грань или критерий между тепловой обработкой и её отсутствием? Температура ?
Но любая пища «горячая» по шкале Кельвина и далека от температуры абсолютного нуля. Растение, благодаря его клеточным жирам, белкам и углеводам под воздействием собственных ферментов всегда подвергается биохимическим изменениям — ферментации. Окружающая температура оределяет лишь скорость этой  ферментации. Яблоко со временем становится слаще: на подоконнике — за неделю, а в духовке — за 15 минут. Рябина, клюква — те вообще «созревает» лишь зимой, а чёрная смородина и малина после солнцепёка становится ещё слаще. Парадокс в том, что заморозка, как термическая обработка, по своему эффекту порою сходна с термической обработкой кипячением: оба процесса разрушают клетки и вакуоли. Криотермальная разрушает кристаллами молекул воды, а тепловая — их молекулярной скоростью и активностью. Ферменты разрушенных клеток и вакуолей быстро «засахаривают» крахмал и «глютаминизирует» белок этого «разорванного» или «взорванного» клеточного субстрата. Поэтому после экстремальной тепловой обработки пища становится мягкой, а при кипячении — ещё и вкусной. Термическая обработка — это, так сказать, аутолитическое экстракорпоральное пищеварение. Используются собственные ферменты овощей, фруктов, злаков при тепловой или посткриогенной ферментации. Ферменты в основном белковой природы и когда они, сделав своё дело в кастрюле, денатурируют, аутолиз в кипятке продолжается уже небелковым кислотно-щелочным катализом: биополимеры (белки и углеводы) частично распадаются до олигомеров и мономеров, а при жарке — органика разлагается пиролизом вплоть до углерода и воды.
Кухня — это биохимическая лаборатория, реагенты в которой — продукты питания. И неважно: ешь ли ты их сырыми или подогретыми — они всё равно рано или поздно распадутся на мельчайшие частицы, чтобы можно было построить из них наше тело. Тепловая обработка носила и будет носить вспомогательный характер до тех пор, пока человек оторван от родной земли. Увлечение сыроедением, этим гастрономическими «течением», сегодня больше походит на бездумную моду, продовольственную диверсию, импортированную вместе с ГМО-растениями в Россию чтобы люди дороже питались,  чаще болели и финансировали «химическое» сельхозпроизводство.

----------


## lokaram das

Дорогой друг, меня зовут Сергей Доброздравин. Мне посчастливилось перейти на вегетарианство, а затем и на сыроедение без проблем для своего организма. Я чувствовал себя отлично, и долгое время считал, что такой переход – это норма для всех. Со временем, я понял, что глубоко заблуждался.

Первым звоночком стало одно ужасное известие. Девушка 23 лет несколько месяцев практиковала самый здоровый из возможных рационов – монотрофное сыроедение. Через 6 месяцев она весила 35 кг, и её организм был полностью истощен. Следуя советам со стороны своих друзей, практикующих сыроедение, она продолжала верить в то, что еще чуть-чуть и начнется улучшение. Но улучшение не наступило.
Через несколько месяцев сыроедения она умерла.

----------


## lokaram das

О вкусах не спорят, ведь главное - польза. Американские ученые пришли к выводу, что употребление нежирных молочных продуктов способно на 50% снизить риск заболеваний сердечно-сосудистой системы, таких, как инсульт и гипертония. Ученые на протяжении двух лет исследовали меню и привычки 6 тысяч человек, и результаты их исследования показали, что любители молочного довольно редко страдают заболеваниями сердца, в отличие от тех, кто такие продукты не жалует. Вообще о пользе молочных продуктов спорить нечего, тут все и так очевидно. К примеру - молоко: его состав уникален! Этот продукт содержит все необходимые человеку вещества. Самое ценное в молоке - специальный белок, который усваивается организмом гораздо лучше, чем мясной. Также молоко содержит жиры, лактозу (молочный сахар), конечно же кальций и все известные витамины и ферменты. Особенно много в молоке витаминов В1 и B2 витамина группы D. А еще в нем в избытке содержатся калий, фосфор, железо, йод, цинк.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> "У нас сосед яблоками отравился и что теперь?"
> какими яблоками ? домашними ?


   Выбирать надо нормальное молоко. И есть оно в магазинах.

С точки зрения чистоты и ненасилия, еще неизвестно как ваша бабушка поступит со своей коровой через несколько лет. Вполне вероятно что сдаст на мясо. Если не сдаст,  то очень хорошо. Современное молоко от бабушек в деревне, ничем не отличается от колхозного и магазинного (по крайней мере доступного у нас в городе). И те  и те в конечном счете сдают своих коров на мясо. С точки зрения обработки и наливания молока в банки, тоже ничем не отличается от того, что я покупаю в магазине, проследил всю цепочку. Проследив цепочку  и поняв, что мне столько молока не надо (3 литра каждый раз покупать у бабушки в деревне) решил покупать молоко такого же качества в магазине, но понемногу.





> "Пастеризованное молоко это нормальное молоко из под коровы нагретое вроде до 60 градусов чтобы не сразу прокисло и дезинфицировалось. "
> 
> Темпиратурный режим по разному применяют, иногда до 140 градусов. Держат 2 минуты. Тут у вас есть слово дезинфицируется, соответсвенно убивается вредное, но раз убивается вредное, то и ПОЛЕЗНОЕ тоже...убивается =).



И здесь вы всё на свете попутали: пастеризацию и аэрогриль.

Похоже пишите посты на целые страницы не особенно задумываясь над содержимым. Просто чтобы завалить информацией.
Еще один повод пропустить всё мимо ушей, поскольку даже сам автор особо не задумывается над этим, а просто пишет, постоянно приходится исправлять



Пастеризация.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%E0%...E7%E0%F6%E8%FF

Пастеризация — процесс одноразового нагревания чаще всего жидких продуктов или веществ до 60 °C в течение 60 минут или при температуре 70—80 °C в течение 30 мин[1]. Технология была открыта в середине XIX века французским микробиологом Луи Пастером. Применяется для обеззараживания пищевых продуктов, а также для продления срока их хранения.

Аэрогриль. Домашние заготовки

* Заготовка продуктов на зиму в аэрогриле значительно отличается от привычной домашней консервации. Вам не надо кипятить банки, обжигаясь кипящей водой и паром – АЭРОГРИЛЬ СТЕРИЛИЗУЕТ ГОРЯЧИМ ВОЗДУХОМ. 140 градусов

----------


## Макс_И

"Выбирать надо нормальное молоко. И есть оно в магазинах."

больше напоминает лотырею 8). Авось пронесет....

"Вполне вероятно что сдаст на мясо. Если не сдаст, то очень хорошо. Современное молоко от бабушек в деревне, ничем не отличается от колхозного и магазинного (по крайней мере доступного у нас в городе)."

моя не сдаст, иначе я не пил бы такое молоко....Отличается, на корню. Посмотрите видео и все станет очевидно =)

"И здесь вы всё на свете попутали: пастеризацию и аэрогриль.
Похоже пишите посты на целые страницы не особенно задумываясь над содержимым. "

не похоже. И ничего я не путаю. Вы просто видео не смотрели. И к тому же я не сказал что пастеризация это обязателньо 140 я согласился с вами что 60 градусов и добавил что в практике бывает и 140 когда струю молока пускают по нагретой пластине 2 минуты. Это в видео сказал человек который этим реально занимается на молокозаводах, а не просто теория с вики. Молоко не обрабатывают в аэрогриле. Его пастеризуют 8) и технология может различаться. 

"Еще один повод пропустить всё мимо ушей, поскольку даже сам автор особо не задумывается над этим, а просто пишет, постоянно приходится исправлять"

вы особенно задумываетесь когда вешаете на меня ярлыки ? - похоже что нет ... устал уже их срывать.

----------


## Макс_И

"Выбирать надо нормальное молоко. И есть оно в магазинах.
решил покупать молоко такого же качества в магазине, но понемногу."

не нужно ставить знак равенства там где его нет. Коровье молоко не равно молоко из магазина. Риши проклялы бы и такое "молоко" и тех кто его проихводит и на этом все споры прекратились бы 8)

----------


## Джива

уже пару лет извесно что молоко надо не нагреванием а газированием консервировать
газированное молоко хранится без холодильника несколько месяцев, все витамины наместе, перед употреблением вскипятить, или подержать в открытой посуде сутки
компания кока-кола обещала еше год назад выпустить газированое молоко в бутылках, а энтузиастам ничего ждать не надо,- покупаеш сатюратор за 500$, и газируеш пока не надоест...

----------


## Макс_И

"постоянно приходится исправлять"

- интересно, что вам пришлось за мной исправить ? 
собственное нежелание внимательно прочитать пост собеседника ?
я вот не стал вас исправлять в вашем постоянном стремлении повесить на меня ярлык. Например когда вы писали что я позиционирую себя как знаток кармы, хотя я этого не утверждал и в карму вообще не лез а примеры рассматривал с позиции совести. И если с вас попросить цитату, то конечно вы бы ее нигде не нашли, потому что ее нет. Это просто ваша выдумка и ваш ярлык.


 "И неважно: ешь ли ты их сырыми или подогретыми — они всё равно рано или поздно распадутся на мельчайшие частицы, чтобы можно было построить из них наше тело. "

есть большая разница между ферментативным распадом молекул пищи, и распадом при нагревании. Если мед распадается в желудке это одно, если я его нагреваю идут другие реакции и структуры меда превращаются в ядовитые вещества. 
Когда жарится жидкое яицо или тесто для блинов - они становятся твердыми от темпиратур, обугленными=). В желудке под действием ферментов жидкость не становится твердой.

----------


## Макс_И

а вообще материал для темы "Опасности сыроедения" 8). Не стисняйтесь =) - переносите все туда 8). Я вам еще материала подкину8). Вам понравится.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Про случаи с отравлениями : организм плохо принимает молоко, если хозяин организма в страсти. Те же дети, приведённые в пример, сейчас очень даже в страсти - дай это, хочу то ..

писАли же о тестах с помощью молока, невежественные люди вообще не могут его принять.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> вы особенно задумываетесь когда вешаете на меня ярлыки ? - похоже что нет ... устал уже их срывать.


Не сердитесь слишком. Поэтому мы и здесь собрались. Один пишет похлеще другого. А так бы спорить было неинтересно. И где бы вы еще такие отношения нашли. Тока в интернет, на форуме, где каждый в нос друг другу тычет и указывает на недостатки.

----------


## Макс_И

"Про случаи с отравлениями : организм плохо принимает молоко, если хозяин организма в страсти. Те же дети, приведённые в пример, сейчас очень даже в страсти - дай это, хочу то ..

 писАли же о тестах с помощью молока, невежественные люди вообще не могут его принять."

не то. В КОНКРЕТНЫХ случаях с отравлением (ПРИВЕДЕННЫХ В ВИДЕО) дело в некачественном молоке, а именно в кишечной палочке. Которой в молоке не должно быть. В видео это подробно разобрано. 


"Не сердитесь слишком. Поэтому мы и здесь собрались. Один пишет похлеще другого."
 спасибо ) - не буду.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Что там на физическом уровне, пусть современные учёные и зеваки изучают. Ведь в видео не разбирается какие гуны влияют на пострадавших.

У меня, в большой деревне - Москва, убирают рынки, где раньше можно было купить молоко от бабушки. Прямую возможность обрубили руки* кали-юги. Прабхупада не против магазинного молока. Что имеем в доступности то и пьём, с книгами Прабхупады молочко ни разу не вредило, пусть даже магазинное.

Хотя согласен, при желании всё можно достать - ведь Кришна устроит  :smilies:

----------


## vedamurti das

> Я вам еще материала подкину8). Вам понравится.


Похоже у Вас это просто навязчивая идея. Самоутверждаетесь?

Вы сейчас громко говорите/кричите о вреде молока с заводов и об "ахимсе". Похоже это Ваши последние два пункта "обороны" веганства. Т.к. "довод" и "вреде" натурального молока из заботливых рук Вы, кажется, не отстаиваете.
Ну что-же, рассмотрим.

1 - довод о вреде магазинного молока НЕ МОЖЕТ являться веганским, т.к. даже сейчас ПОЛНО возможностей покупать молоко и не в магазинах. Это просто довод о качаственных/некачественных продутах. Тоже самое касается ВСЕГО - хлеба/муки, овощей, фруктов, зерновых и т.д. ВСЕ они обработаны ядами, ГМО-модифицированые, связаные с убийством миллиардов насекомых и т.д. и т.п. Чистой пищи в Кали-югу НЕТ! Даже если Вы будете выращивать ВСЁ сами, всё равно Вы будете использовать химикаты против вредителей и покупать ГМО-семена. Иначе в наше время НИЧЕГО не вырастет и Вы просто умрёте с голода. Такова ситуация в которой мы живём. Но веганы и Вы отрицаете ТОЛЬКО молоко, приводя неправдивые доводы о его "недостатках", закрывая глаза на объективную реальность. Это говорит о предубеждениях, которые очевидно проистекают из ДЕМОНИЧЕСКИХ черт характера и подсознания.

2 - вопрос о "химсе" молока однозначно решён Прабхупадой - "ПЕЙТЕ"!!! Приводя доводы против, Вы фактически спорите не с последователями Прабхупады, а С НИМ САМИМ, представляя его подход/философию как "внутренне противоречивую" и "непрактичную". И, так как Вы приводите доводы не его самого (желая разобраться, как ОН видит это) а со стороны, то это говорит о неприятии ЕГО подхода и, следовательно - неприятии подхода Бога! Тем самым Вы однозначно показываете нам свою ДЕМОНИЧНОСТЬ в этом вопросе.

Я далек от мысли, что демонов можно/нужно переубедить логически. Их даже Кришна не переубеждает ))))  Просто опускает всё в более низшие уровни жизни. И не важно, как они себя называют - "ученые", "преданные", "веганы", "живущие здоровым образом жизни" - всех в ад, согласно их поступкам. Но на свободу вероисповедания он не посягает )))))))))))

----------


## Макс_И

"Что там на физическом уровне, пусть современные учёные и зеваки изучают. Ведь в видео не разбирается какие гуны влияют на пострадавших."

физический уровень на нас тоже влияет. мои почки тоже откажут если я выпью молока с кишечной палочкой. Поэтому его мне тоже приходиться учитывать.

----------


## Макс_И

"Похоже у Вас это просто навязчивая идея. Самоутверждаетесь?"

вроде здесь тема не про "это" - давайте не валить все на кучу, и в рамках этой темы ограничимся веганством 
 а я - да, у меня может быть много навязчивых идей =) какая разница, вам от этого легче ?. у меня и поведение неадекватное 8) и я ДЕМОН - на все 100% сегодня им стал =)
 Я отвечал на пост про СЕ вот и все, он же ко мне был обращен, если я овтечаю на чье то сообщение почему вы называете это навязчивой идеей и желанием самоутвердиться ? - хотя коненчо у меня может быть такое желание, я же не разбираю ваши достоинства и недостатки в теме веганства.

----------


## Макс_И

"Т.к. "довод" о "вреде" натурального молока из заботливых рук Вы, кажется, не отстаиваете."
совершенно верно =)

----------


## Макс_И

веганы это не всегда только ДЕМОНЫ  которые создают теории о вреде молока, зачастую это простые люди, пострадавшие от магазинного молока, это матери у которых дети отправились в реанимацию, и это обычные люди котоыре понимают что молоко в пакетах это откровенно говоря не молоко вообще.
не мудрено что они его ненавидят.

----------


## Макс_И

я вспомнил ) - еще у меня логорея, дисбаланс дош, и....оджаса нету ) вот. Целый список. Как вы сразу логорею не заметили ? а ведисты сразу не увидели что я демон ? - чудеса 8). каждый видет что ему больше всего нравится....

----------


## vedamurti das

На оба вопроса Вы так и не ответили.

Специально уклонились или готовитесь к ответу?

----------


## Макс_И

2 - вопрос о "химсе" молока однозначно решён Прабхупадой - "ПЕЙТЕ"!!! 

если можно, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на полный текст, где Шрила Прабхупада сказал пить молоко добытое насилием.


 "Но веганы и Вы отрицаете ТОЛЬКО молоко, "

здесь тема ведь про молоко ?, 
я много чего могу отрицать. Вроде не уместно здесь отрицать что-либо еще.
Поэтому я не только молоко отрицаю, это не правда, еще мясо отрицаю например 8)


"приводя неправдивые доводы о его "недостатках", закрывая глаза на объективную реальность"

скажите чесно, вы смотрели видео ? про магазинное молоко ?
там вполне правдивые доводы. Зачем вы отстаиваете неправду ? и закрываете глаза на обьективную реальность ?

----------


## Макс_И

не все сразу )
потерпите ) - меня дома отвелкают )

----------


## Макс_И

"Вы фактически спорите не с последователями Прабхупады, а С НИМ САМИМ, представляя его подход/философию как "внутренне противоречивую" и "непрактичную". "

возьмем только одно утверждение, а не всю философию.
 - "Пейте молоко с заводов"
 Я в теме веганства не спорю со всей философией. Это абсурд...
И ... это не я спорю, это суровая действительность, живая жизнь =). Мне то вобще говоря по боку =). Людей жалко просто, что травят себя непонятно чем.

В промышленности коровам колят гормоны (чтобы так называемого молока блыо больше), антибиотики, коровы болеют, они страдают, молоко дают не из любви а из насилия. Молоко и творог продукты скоропортящиеся, а те что убиты темпиратурой в них и проку почти нет.
 Скажите чесно, если ваш ребенок после магазинного молока отправится в реанимацию и у него откажут почки, вы всеравно будите поить своего ребенка "ТАКИМ" молоком ? ссылаясь на цитату - " ПЕЙТЕ МОЛОКО С ЗАВОДОВ" НЕСМОТРЯ НИ НА ЧТО 8)))))
чтобы у него еще и печень отказала ? а потом и все тело...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Причина болезни, отравления, не в какой-то палочке оказавшейся в молоке, причина всегда глубже.

Например причину взрыва в московском ресторане, материалисты обоими руками скажут - неправельная эксплуатация газовых балонов, да и вообще сам взрыв причина.
А по сути - причина в издевательстве над животными.

Так, столкнувшись с неприятностями материального мира, материалисты видят причину в материализации, последней стадии реализации кармы. Глупо. Но сейчас всё на этом построенно, и особенно СМИ, телепередачи на НТВ и .тд.

Кто-то отравился, а кто-то нет, всё индивидуально.

----------


## Макс_И

"И, так как Вы приводите доводы не его самого (желая разобраться, как он видит это) а со стороны, то это говорит о неприятии ЕГО подхода, т.е. неприятии подхода Бога! Тем самым Вы однозначно показываете нам свою ДЕМОНИЧНОСТЬ в этом вопросе."

Он ничего не говорил о том пить ли такое молоко после которого в реанимацию забирают =). 
можно новое определение записать - демоны-сыроеды + демоны-веганы. Вот как раз самое оно.

----------


## Макс_И

"Причина болезни, отравления, не в какой-то палочке оказавшейся в молоке, причина всегда глубже."

согласен. что посеешь - то и пожнешь. Те палочки - плоды их собственных поступков в прошлом. От кармы еще никто не ушел 8) Только чистые преданные. Палочки в их молоке только следствие посеянной ими самими в прошлом судьбы.

Но все же в осатльном не очнеь согласен...8). Вы видео смотрели ?. Там вроде целостная кратина дается. Конкретные дети, конкреные причины.

----------


## Макс_И

что то несовершенство Вед, какое то. Демоны людоеды - есть. Ракшасы. А прочих демонов типа веганов нету. Жуть какая то.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ну про детей, которые умирают при родах, что сейчас говорят в СМИ ? Разве говорят что они прокляты, из-за того что в прошлых жизнях не любили родителей ?

----------


## Макс_И

1 - довод о вреде магазинного молока НЕ МОЖЕТ являться веганским, т.к. даже сейчас ПОЛНО возможностей покупать молоко и не в магазинах. 

может довод и не веганский, но он РЕАЛЬНЫЙ. И реальные люди от такого молока пострадали. и в результате по невежеству стали веганами. им ваще ярлык веганы может и не нужен был. Жизнь привела к этому. В итоге они вполне справедливо его используют, просто могут не понимать всего до конца. А преданные вместо того тчобы развеять их соменния и дать знание и дать настоящее коровье молоко вещают ярлыки ДЕМОНЫ да еще и заставляют пить магазинное молоко цитируя цитаты и мнение ачарьи от которого они и так уже пострадали достаточно.

----------


## Макс_И

"Ну про детей, которые умирают при родах, что сейчас говорят в СМИ ? Разве говорят что они прокляты, из-за того что в прошлых жизнях не любили родителей ?"

конечно не говорят. Сми тоже промывание мозгов как вы верно заметили 8)

----------


## Макс_И

ладно. остальное потом. перерыв 8) Всем спасибо. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> А преданные вместо того тчобы развеять их соменния и дать знание и дать настоящее коровье молоко


сначало так и было ) 



> вещают ярлыки ДЕМОНЫ да еще и заставляют пить магазинное молоко цитируя цитаты и мнение ачарьи от которого они и так уже пострадали достаточно.


пошёл разбор полётов, + способ, учитывая возможности и место прибывания )

Харе Кришна  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Потребление мяса в России около 60 кг на 1 человека.

Динамика по годам



А где результат проповеди?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Потребление коровьего молока в мире  на 1 человека в год около 104 л. С учетом, что на земле почти 7 млрд. жителей

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вайшнавов очень мало. Каждый вайшнав на вес золота. Надо бороться не чтобы десяток вайшнавов стали веганами. А чтобы мясоеды стали хотя бы просто вегетарианцами. А тут запрет на молоко не прокатит. Хорошо если вообще убедить кого то    молоко пить вместо мяса.

----------


## Джива

> "Выбирать надо нормальное молоко. И есть оно в магазинах."
> больше напоминает лотырею 8). Авось пронесет....


хитрость и цель этого предложения не в лотерее, цель этого утверждения - противодействие монополизации на рынке молокопродукции

от фразы "Выбирать надо..." страдают именно и только лидеры продаж(их стабильные клиенты начинают сравнивать, покупая другие марки молока - "рассеиваются по рынку"), всем остальным производителям(менее удачливым) это утверждение на руку




> Потребление коровьего молока в мире  на 1 человека в год около 104 л.


мне нужно минимум 550л молока в год... и это только для "полдника"... с другой стороны на одного меня достаточно всего 1/5 части действующей коровы...

----------


## vedamurti das

> ...


Ответа на вопросы нет. Есть улыбки, ужимки и абстрактные фразы. Всё понятно.

----------


## Макс_И

> 1 - довод о вреде магазинного молока НЕ МОЖЕТ являться веганским, т.к. даже сейчас ПОЛНО возможностей покупать молоко и не в магазине


ваша правда... согласен
 + еще вот как бывает - если. обычный человек обжегся на магазином молоке, то... теперь дует и на воду (коровье молоко) - отрицает все молоко. И становится веганом.  

Тут тоже точно определили :




> "Но к веганству это не имеет отношения. Поскольку веганы совсем отрицают молоко. Тут не должно быть подмены.
>  Вайшнавы заботятся о коровах, а не отрицают их."


отравленные яблоки не означают что все яблоки плохие. 

 Вот в этом то лично я и вижу проблемму, что принято нормой считать воду в пакетах  - молоком, и приравнивать к коровьему.




> "Это просто довод о качаственных/некачественных продутах."


 я бы еще добавил что некачественное молоко может быть смертельно опасно так как его пьют дети, а вот хлеб и прочее не дотягивают до него по этой шкале.

----------


## Макс_И

еще бы уяснить-определить наконец кто такие веганы). Согласно вашему определению это те кто ненавидят молоко любое потмоу что у них демоничная природа.
Но ведь помимо злодеев, котоыре пишут теории о вреде молока, среди веганов есть и обычные люди, тех кто реально пострадали на некачественном молоке, и это правда... 
 В итоге и те и другие стали веганами.  Изначально эти две категории не равны. Хотя в одной группе.  Как то так ? )

Вот почему :




> "Но веганы и Вы отрицаете ТОЛЬКО молоко, приводя неправдивые доводы о его "недостатках", закрывая глаза на объективную реальность. Это говорит о предубеждениях, которые очевидно проистекают из ДЕМОНИЧЕСКИХ черт характера и подсознания.."


не, - не только молоко, чесно, я молоко ваще не отрицаю) тока жидкость в пакетах отрицаю..., Да и доводы правдивые, Почему вы считаете что  не правдивые ? - я не верю что в пакетах дают хорошее качественное молоко, а вы ?.
 Про реальность - я в курсе про ГМО ) и насекомых, но на саомм деле и из всего этого вижу выход)...




> "Это говорит о предубеждениях, которые очевидно проистекают из ДЕМОНИЧЕСКИХ черт характера и подсознания.."


 не всегда говорит. Потмоу что две категории веганов. У людей пострадавших от некачественного молока  не было никаких предубеждений, иначе они не давали бы его детям. Как раз их предубеждения заключались в  вере в молоко, поэтому они и давали его своим детям. А раз давали молоко детям значит и предубеждений не было и значит нет демонических черт)) 
 (исходя из ваших определений о предубеждениях на молоко) 
у меня соседка не дает детям молокопродукты заодские и боится их) и я ее понимаю...

Поэтому : Не судите и не судимы будите)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> мне нужно минимум 550л молока в год... и это только для "полдника"... с другой стороны на одного меня достаточно всего 1/5 части действующей коровы...


Там статистика в целом по миру с учетом что в некоторых бедных странах примерно 50 л в год на человека.
В России  где то около 200 л на человека и умножить на численность населения в России.

И как можно эту махину остановить. И кто то наблюдает за природой и не видит какое важное место молоко всегда занимало и занимает в человеческом обществе. И предлагают еще отказаться от него.

Вот еще подумал по примеру нашего города: население 200000 человек. Про веганов, сыроедов не слышал может и есть. Итого мясоедов примерно 199900 человек.
Вайшнавов примерно 10 человек, фактически конечно больше просто любознательных. Из этих 10 человек я наверно один еще что то выслушаю про веганство, остальные просто улыбнуться и вникать даже не будут. И то я вот вроде прислушался, но в жизни особо ничего менять не собираюсь. Мне это соевое молоко даром ненужно от него еще больше вреда и болезней.

Вот и можно представить с кем сейчас здесь борьба. А шуму, философии, аргументов   как вроде много.

----------


## Макс_И

> "Ответа на вопросы нет. Есть улыбки, ужимки и абстрактные фразы. Всё понятно."


на овтет сразу - времени нету. Я ж написал об этом.
и я тоже задавал вам вопросы....а ответа ....нет)




> "Я далек от мысли, что демонов можно/нужно переубедить логически...."


 не все веганы демоны, это правда).  попытка - не пытка. Ваша позиция только окрепнет. 

инквизиторы "тоже" видели везде демонов и никого не пытались переубедить) а сразу в описанную  вами программу - на костер). 
среди них и вегетерианцы были и те кто верили в реинкарнацию....вот такие демоны_). 
А в итоге демонами были - они сами....





> "Пока не предадитесь Шриле Прабхупаде"


да демоны по определению не могут быть преданными и предаться Шриле Прабхупаде. Обычно тока после экскурсии в ад)
 ваш совет несколько противоречит вашему определению меня.

Значит две категории веганов. злодеев) и невежд)... 
может для невежд все-таки может прокатить аргумент про некачественное молоко ? 


П.С. спасибо ....

----------


## Макс_И

> 2 - вопрос о "химсе" молока однозначно решён Прабхупадой - "ПЕЙТЕ"!!!


если можно, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на полный текст, где Шрила Прабхупада сказал пить молоко добытое насилием.
 тогда я смогу вам ответить

----------


## Макс_И

> А шуму, философии, аргументов как вроде много.


угу)). Ну а как иначе ? - если многие люди пострадали от некачественного молока). Вот и боятся.
Правда судя по отзывам есть те кто никакое молоко не признают, ну тут я ничего уже не знаю...) это в не моей компитенции )))

"Вайшнавов очень мало. Каждый вайшнав на вес золота. Надо бороться не чтобы десяток вайшнавов стали веганами. А чтобы мясоеды стали хотя бы просто вегетарианцами. А тут запрет на молоко не прокатит. Хорошо если вообще убедить кого то молоко пить вместо мяса. " 

это точно)

----------


## Макс_И

"Их даже Кришна не переубеждает ))))"

Во всяком случае пытается, в отличии от вас). И сам приходит и пророков посылает. Ад уже крайняя мера.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> молоко добытое насилием.


так его вроде невозможно "насилием" добыть, ведь например пчёлы - их тоже заставляют ?

----------


## SlavaSG

> так его вроде невозможно "насилием" добыть, ведь например пчёлы - их тоже заставляют ?


если копать глубоко то весь материальный мир создан на эксплуатации друг друга

----------


## Макс_И

так его вроде невозможно "насилием" добыть, ведь например пчёлы - их тоже заставляют ?

ну да, в этом есть смысл и правда. А точнее так оно и есть). Просто молоко можно получать как в вайшнавских гошалах, с максимальной заботой и любовью к коровам. А можно как сейчас где безжалостная эксплуатация коров доведена до максимума, когда коровы всю жизнь мучаются как в аду, от гормонов. побоев, и прочего. Не везде конечно так. В тех видео про все это четко говорится, как болеют коровы...

----------


## Макс_И

"Если не ошибаюсь, Ветхий Завет (хорошо бы номер стиха и главу указать)."

Хм)
нет). Формально это не Ветхий завет) а реально - да. Парадокс ? =)
 Это не из книг Ветхого Завета. Это даже не из Библии =)
А реально это то что Иисус повторил ссылаясь на то что уже сказал Моисей в Ветхом завете. Хотя в книгах Библии этого нет)

Это все старания редакции.... по отсеиванию Евангелиев и редактированию текстов признанных Библейскими.

Это Евангелие от Ессеев  - апокриф, которого в Библии нет. Но по нему можно понять как изначально выглядели некоторые наставления что даны в Библии.
И видимо Иисус некоторые наставления разграничивал, давал их по мере сил человеков.

В Библии текст-наставление заповеди  "не убий" сократился. И заповедь стала выглядеть как просто не убий, и стало не понятно кого не убий, почему и в каких случаях и т.д....В апокрифе дано полное наставление заповеди. Оно более двух листов. Помимо прочего там в него и животные включены. И там он повторяет ветхозавтеное: "око за око зуб за зуб стопа за стопу"...

Молока в канонической Библии почему то почти нету...зато есть 10 заповедей, какие никакие ). Есть упоминания про молочные реки, молочные берега ....
И есть упоминание что сын родитсья от девы и будет питатсья молоком и медом дабы различать доброе от злого. Не знаю что это на самом деле должно значить, хотя вроде смысл и очевиден.

 Фрагмент с наставлением про плоды и зелень травную и не прием в пищу "плоти с кровью ее и с душой ее" в самой Библии как то странно выглядит. Помню мне часто приходилось спорить с некоторыми христианами что тот текст на который они ссылаются что Бог дал им каждую тварь в пищу означает по тексту совершенно другой смысл...

 В итоге спустя годы. Найдя похожее наставление в неизмененном апокрифе - все выглядело как и должно было выглядеть)....

----------


## Макс_И

Истинно, мир не может править в теле, если не уподоблено оно храму священного Закона.....
 Всегда говорите ему есть со стола Матери нашей Земной, который ломится от ее даров: плодов древесных, трав полевых, МОЛОКА доброй скотины и меда пчел. Пусть не призывает он силу Сатаны, поедая плоть скотины, ибо тот, кто убивает, брата своего убивает, а тот, кто ест плоть убиенных зверей, ест тело смерти. Велите ему готовить его еду огнем жизни, а не огнем смерти, ибо живые ангелы Бога живого служат лишь живым людям.

----------


## vedamurti das

> еще бы уяснить-определить наконец кто такие веганы).


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Веганство



> у меня соседка не дает детям молокопродукты заодские и боится их) и я ее понимаю...


А при чём здесь веганство? Кстати, Вы до сих пор думаете, что эта тема про молоко?




> инквизиторы "тоже" видели везде демонов и никого не пытались переубедить) а сразу в описанную  вами программу - на костер). 
> среди них и вегетерианцы были и те кто верили в реинкарнацию....вот такие демоны_). А в итоге демонами были - они сами....


???? Демон - он и есть демон. В чём проблема?




> ваш совет несколько противоречит вашему определению меня.


Я ВАС не определяю, а просто говорю, что доводы, которые Вы приводите - демонические.




> Значит две категории веганов. злодеев) и невежд)... может для невежд все-таки может прокатить аргумент про некачественное молоко ?


Невежда не может кем-то быть - он просто никто. Поэтому, ВСЕ веганы - демоничны (т.е. активны).
Аргумент про некачественное молоко - это НЕ веганство. Иначе, они вообще полные глупцы.




> если можно, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на полный текст, где Шрила Прабхупада сказал пить молоко добытое насилием. тогда я смогу вам ответить


 А самим поискать?




> "Их даже Кришна не переубеждает ))))


У каждого есть своя свобода воли, нет смысла постоянно капать друг другу на мозги.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Невежда не может кем-то быть - он просто никто. Поэтому, ВСЕ веганы - демоничны (т.е. активны).


Напоминает тезис одного типа христианского священника, что все вегетарианцы - сатанисты.

----------


## Макс_И

> хитрость и цель этого предложения не в лотерее, цель этого утверждения - противодействие монополизации на рынке молокопродукции


чесно говоря меня поразило как вы свободно смотрите на вещи) еще и так невзначай, тут у людей пылкие дебаты про конкретные моменты) а вы словно и впрямь из духовного мира ))))))))

----------


## vedamurti das

> Напоминает тезис одного типа христианского священника, что все вегетарианцы - сатанисты.


Нет проблем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это для нашего размышления.
Можно не комментировать.
________________________________

«... Пуру даса беспокоился о том, что храм закупает сметану, в которую добавляют сычуг (часть желудка теленка), а также желатин. Преданные оправдывают это тем, что в Кали-югу все продукты и так осквернены, а Шрила Прабхупада раньше разрешил использовать белый сахар, который отбеливают костями животных. Кроме того, он позволил пить молоко, в которое добавляют рыбью печень.

Другим аргументом была дешевизна этой сметаны: всего десять центов за литр, поэтому представитель ВРС, Джаятиртха, разрешил покупку сметаны, заявив, что содержание сычуга в ней очень мало.

И все же, несмотря на незначительное наличие сычуга, некоторых преданных беспокоит то, что его покупают для храма, так что Пуру попросил, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада сам вынес решение. "Я, хоть и падший негодяй, выискивающий недостатки, считаю, что только Шрила Прабхупада вправе решить, можно ли предлагать эту сметану Божествам и есть. Сам я не могу понять, кто прав. Обе стороны выдвигают разумные аргументы, но главное - будет ли доволен таким подношением Кришна, а это может определить только Его чистый преданный".

В конце письма он добавил, что в холодильном отсеке храма хранится более двухсот литров этой сметаны, так что некоторые преданные говорят, что Шрила Прабхупада не будет доволен, если ее просто выкинуть. Пуру спрашивал, нужно ли использовать ее и больше никогда не покупать, выкинуть сразу, или использовать, не обращая такого пристального внимания на ингредиенты.

Ответ Прабхупады был коротким и ясным. "Что касается использования в храме сметаны, это нужно немедленно прекратить. То, что куплено в магазине, ни в коем случае нельзя предлагать Божествам. То, что готовят карми, нельзя предлагать Радхе-Кришне. Например, мороженое вы можете готовить сами, но предлагать другое мороженое нельзя. Раз у вас столько этой сметаны, продайте ее по любой цене. Какой негодяй купил сметану без разрешения?"...»

http://www.vtext.ru/haris000/00000041.htm 


Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр.:

« Вопрос: А что касается молочной продукции, ходит такая молва, что она вся разбавлена постным маслом?

Ответ: Я слышал про это, давно не пью магазинное молоко, но иногда я пью, когда мне предлагают, но сам я не пью такое молоко, не покупаю, дома мы никогда не используем такое молоко. Мы берем молоко рыночное, натуральное.

Вопрос: А сгущенка?

Ответ: Не знаю, я не эксперт в этой области. Я мало общаюсь со сгущенкой. С другой стороны мы не такие фанатики. В этом мире трудно всё соблюсти, чисто. Прабхупада пил молоко в Америке с рыбьим жиром, потому что другого просто не было. Все молоко было с рыбьим жиром, с добавками. Он пил такое молоко...»

ПОТОМУ ЧТО ДРУГОГО ПРОСТО НЕ БЫЛО...

----------


## Макс_И

> Это для нашего размышления


спасибо. отличый материал.

----------


## SlavaSG

http://slawa.com.ua/zdrava/istoriya-...mana-2011.html

рекомендую посмотреть, неприятно но смотреть стоит

----------


## SlavaSG



----------


## vedamurti das

Отрицательные материалы сами по себе ещё не могут быть позитивными стимулами. Требуется комплексное Знание. Одно из его качеств такое, что оно не зависит от времени, места и обстоятельств - оно должно быть вечным и универсальным. К сожалению, говоря о вреде молочных продуктов с заводов, не дается ПОЗИТИВНОЙ альтернативы - т.е. хорошего МОЛОКА. А без молока ведического общества не построишь. Это аналогично рецепту, что если болит голова, то надо её отрубить (следуют множество примеров людей/детей/животных, страдающих от головной боли).

Хотя, похоже, есть мнение, что без молока всё-таки можно построить ведическое общество - подобно царству Господа Рамы без Самого Рамы.

----------


## Макс_И

хочу молока... тока не из пакета...8). Даешь жидкую религию)

----------


## Петр Иванович

когда в храме жил пили и из пакета,предлагали божествам...

----------


## caitania das

> 4. Казеин, главный белок молока, вызывает психологическую зависимость. Замечали ли вы, что чем больше сыра вы едите, тем больше вам его хочется? 
> ------------------------
> в деревне летом пил молоко из под коровы) - нету от него зависимости). 
> от сыра есть зависимость согласен, потому как в него добавляют усилители вкуса. И к тому же он термический. От любой пищи приготовленной на огне формируется зависимость. Почему ? - очень большая тема


зависимость есть и ещё какая! к хорошему быстро привыкаеш. с молоком мозги становятся просветлёнными, карма выгорает, жить становится легче. а без молока опять всё наваливается и чувствуеш что тупееш  :stena:

----------


## caitania das

> Да у них две причины:
> 1) не хотят поддерживать мучения коров на промышленных фермах
> 2) кто-то им пошутил, что молоко вредно
> 
> Со вторым пунктом всё ясно, а вот первый в общем то справедливый. Поэтому вайшнавские фермы необходимы.


нет, не справедливый а в гуне невежества.
допустим все дружно перестали пить молоко с промышленых ферм. тогда что сделают с этими коровами? правильно, на мясо.и будут выращивать коров исключительно для убийства на мясо. так что поддерживая потребление молока пусть даже на таком уровне вы УМЕНЬШАЕТЕ страдание коров и продлеваете им жизнь.

----------


## caitania das

> Марк, я ни когда  не интересовался веганством, но так излюбопытства. а может и для поддержания темы. Почему веганы не едят молочные продукты?


потому-что сейчас во главе веганов стоят демоны, а цель демонов уничтожение коров, потому что корова даёт молоко, а молоко даёт разум с помощью которого можно приблизиться к Кришне

----------


## DmitriyIv

> В магазинах я не разу не видел трёхллитровых банок от бабушки))
> ------------
> а я и сам против магазинного молока ) и не пью его уже лет 5


А, где вы берете молоко?

----------


## Олег Огнин

Данавское прошлое не всегда дает возможность пить коровье молоко. И это проблема. Проблема общества можно сказать.

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

> Krishna Parishat das
> Вложение 3990 [фотография жуков-вредителей, уничтожающих урожай картофеля]
> Их всех надо убить, чтобы получить 5-6 картофелин. Та же бойня только вид с космоса. Криков неслышно и право вроде человеку на это никто не давал.


1) РАЗ ТАК, ТОГДА  ПОЧЕМУ ВАЙШНАВЫ  ЕДЯТ  КАРТОФЕЛЬ???  :blink:  (К примеру  веганы-фрукторианцы едят только ту пищу, ради которой (в том числе и) растения не нужно уничтожать. Т.е. картошку не едят) КАК ОПРАВДЫВАЮТ КРИШНАИТЫ СВОЁ НАСИЛИЕ НАД ЖУКАМИ? (вопрос не риторический)
2) Понятно что жизнь каждого существа священна, но всё-таки, жук-вредитель — *ТАКОЕ ЖЕ* "по рангу" (условно говоря) священное животное как и эксплуатируемая ("невайшнавская") корова? .........То-то!
Вот как  джайны "ранжируют" живых существ (*кстати очень логично*):
Джайнизм делит всю природу на основе органов чувств (indriya) и vitalities, или жизненной силы (праны). Чем больше число чувств и vitalities, тем больше способность существа страдать и чувствовать боль. Поэтому в соответствии с джайнизмом, насилие к высшему существу такому, как человек, корова, тигр, у которых есть все пять чувств и способность мыслить и чувствовать боль привлекает БОЛЬШЕ кармы, чем ЛЮБОЕ насилие к существам с меньшим количеством чувств. Джайнизм классифицирует живые существа в соответствии с их чувствами (осязание, вкус, запах, зрение и слух), следующим образом:
    пять чувств - люди, животные, птицы и др.    четыре чувства - мухи, пчелы и т.д.    три чувства - муравьи, вши и т.д.    два чувства - черви и т.д.    одно чувство - растения и др.Джайнизм обязывает своих приверженцев полностью избегать насилия к высшим существам, и насколько это возможно, свести к минимуму насилие к низшим.
3)  Существуют сорта картофеля (и даже не ГМО) относительно устойчивые к колорадскому жуку и «невкусные» для него. Существует практика высадки рядом с картофелем растений издающих отпугивающий запах.
4) И не факт что на все остальные сорта обязательно был набег жука. А на ту часть (и в тот год), на которую всё-таки был набег - не факт что их протравили (могли проморгать; или протравили, но погибли не все)
5) Картофель не является уникальным растением которое страдает от вредителей; например на руках потребителей зерновых (муки, хлеба и т.п.) - "кровь" саранчи. И т.д. 
*Вывод*: 
    картошка связана с насилием ВЕРОЯТНОСТНО, в отличии от ситуации с ("невайшнавскими") коровами    корова — "священное животное", а жук — вредитель нашей пищи  жуки меньше (либо совсем не) чувствуют боль и меньше осознают страдание чем коровы (и с научной и с религиозно-эзотерической точки зрения)



> Krishna Parishat das
> Что лучше: взять чашку коровьего молока у соседки бабы Дуси или привезти соевое, ореховое, кокосовое, кунжутовое и др. молоко из заморских стран. Но в результате на радиаторе машины будет вот это
> Вложение 4006 Вложение 4007 Вложение 4008 [фотографии мошкары (в основном *кровососущих паразитов*) на радиаторе машины]


1) А что лучше: умереть с голода (т.к. любые, *в том числе и вайшнавские* продукты перемещают на машинах) или не допустить чтоб на этих-же машинах привозилась всяческая вайшнавская религиозная утварь, литература и прочее и прочее, что не связано *с выживанием человеческого тела*?  :tongue: 
2) Очевидно что *не* во все времена года, *не* в в любой суточный интервал, *не* на всём участке трассы, *не* со всеми моделями машин происходит такое. А также не факт что бОльшую часть пути из-заграницы товар будет доставляться именно на грузовиках (а не по ЖД например).
3) Периодическая гибель букашек (в основном - кровососущих паразитов!) в отличии от постоянного корыстного использования коров не являлась самоцелью, не было намеренным, нарочным действием; водитель их не видел, он мог лишь гипотетически предполагать их наличие в данной местности, в данное время суток и в данное время года. Букашки же в свою очередь вели себя неосторожно, расхлябанно, вылетев на "чужую тропу другого вида" и игнорируя при этом приближающийся рокочущий, массивный объект. (это не только шутка, но и правда  :smilies: )
4)_ Тут был 100%-ный факт. Но администратор Lakshmana Prana das запретил его публиковать  и я вдобавок получил предупреждение. Но я благодарен что мне было разрешено сделать перепост._



> Krishna Parishat das
> Настоящий Веган не отберет даже мёд у пчелы не говоря уже о том чтобы совершить какое то насилие над пчелой и не ходит в цирк и зоопарк


Так и есть. А также веганы не покупают мех, кожу, шерсть, шёлк и не используют средства бытовой химии и гигиены и т.д. тестированные на животных. Но тут КАЖДЫЙ САМ решает НАСКОЛЬНО ДАЛЕКО он может зайти в самоограничениях. 



> Krishna Parishat das
> ... любая отрасль: энергетика, металлургия, строительство, нефтянка... использует спец.машины и там такого мясива просто миллиарды насекомых типа пчел. И как чувствует себя Веган используя удобства созданные этими отраслями. Уж если быть Веганом и считать себя хорошим и тем более критиковать других : да вы такого не могёте, да вы изверги, то надо и самому во всем строго следовать и не быть лицемером. Вот этот вопрос с машинами меня интересует. Как он решается в Веганстве? Прежде чем баловать себя кокосовым молоком


Да, погорячился Ваш оппонент сказав что он не поддерживает насилие. Но думаю он имел ввиду "не насилие вообще", а "насилие, которое вполне можно избежать", т.к. невозможно жить и не быть причастным к насилию. Но нужно стремиться к этому в первую очередь в отношении более осознанных животных (тех кого мы причисляем к нашим братьям меньшим), как к наиболее чувствующим страдание и привлекающим больше кармы.



> Krishna Parishat das
> Быки предназначены чтобы на них пахали. Это естественно для них ...


_ Тут был опубликован мой оценочный вывод на такой взгляд. Но администратор Lakshmana Prana das запретил его публиковать  и я вдобавок получил предупреждение. Но я благодарен что мне было разрешено сделать перепост._ 
_"Все живые существа, не сговариваясь, по умолчанию хотят быть счастливыми..." (Враджендра Кумар дас)._ Полагаю, что счастье животных отнюдь не в ударном труде. Горбатится, исполняя чужую неведомую тебе задачу - мягко говоря не похоже на удовлетворение потребности быть свободным и счастливым.



> Krishna Parishat das
> Вы ухаживаете за быками и коровами, кормите их и прочее, а в ответ они помогают вам вырастить зерно и дают молоко. Это обмен взаимоотношениями...Природа живого существа служить с любовью, обмениваться взаимоотношениямим.


Некоторые утверждают, что мы имеем право эксплуатировать и лишать жизни всякое существо, если оно было вскормлено нами и пользовалось нашей помощью; но это заявление противоречит всем установленным правилам справедливости и нравственности. Никакое «условие» не может быть заключено без взаимного согласия обеих сторон; и, следовательно, то, что называется «условием», не что иное, как несправедливость, произвол и связанное с обманом насилие.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
 Уважаемые вайшнавы, прошу обратить внимание на то, что в России к коровам относятся не как к священным животным, а как к еде и бесправным тварям. И то что несколько тысяч лет назад было написано в вайшнавской литературе *для уважающих коров жителей Индии* СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ СОГЛАСУЕТСЯ с менталитетом и реальным отношением к коровам современных россиян!!!
Будьте гибче, исходите из контекста ситуации: есть доступ к "вайшнавской" корове - пейте молоко ради бога, но покупая магазинное молоко - вы выступаете тем самым спонсорами убийц. Вы вцепились в фразу Ш. Прабхупады про то, что мол пейте молоко "какое есть". Но вероятно этому хорошему, доброму человеку даже в страшном сне не могло приснится положение коров *не в Индии!* На бога Прабхупаду надейся, а сам не плошай.  :smilies: 
Вам уже ссылки давали, дам ещё: №1 , №2 
Я не веган (пока вегетарианец), но печатные и видео-материалы о реалиях обычных российских (а не индийских, описанных в ведической литературе несколько тысяч лет назад) бурёнок меня заставили отказаться от молочки. Оставил только сыр (без сычуга), жду посылку из-заграницы с веганским витамином B12 и тогда отказываюсь и от сыра. Мне бы конечно выгоднее не переходить к веганству и сыр я очень люблю, но тем не менее я заставил себя признать тот факт, что молоко - жестоко, чего и вам желаю - не закрывайтесь пожалуйста древними писаниями от реалий (российской) современности. 



> SlavaSG
> Коровам стоит отдать много почестей. благодоря молоку они спасают много жизней другим живущим.
> Есть фермы где коров насильно не доят они приходят к доильному аппарату когда сами пожелают.


Почести для коровы - это просто сотрясение воздуха на тарабарском языке. Вместо дара (несомненно щедрых) почестей лучше не покупайте магазинные молочные продукты, чтоб не вовлекать в эту отрасль всё новых и новых (страдающих) существ. 
И термин "спасают" справедлив при добровольном выборе и уместен при полном отсутствии растительной пищи для людей. Иначе это - "отбирают" и "дают другим", тем самым их псевдо-благородно "спасая".
Это как если б инопланетяне взяли в плен женщину, осеменяли бы её постоянно чтоб она давала молоко, пили бы это молоко, её детей-девочек превратили бы в молочных рабов, а детей-мальчиков в фарш. При этом когда грудь полна молока - женщина естественно хотела бы избавиться от него - и это наивно расценивалось бы инопланетянами как подтверждение согласия на рабство и повод выставления себя эдакими благодетелями (они же делают (*на локальном уровне*) ей добро - избавление от молока; а *в глобальном плане* делают зло: безжалостно эксплуатируют лишив свободы и естественной среды, + убивают её детей и после её "проф-непригодности" (как поилки) убивают раньше положенного срока её саму).
Как говорится: "Нео, проснись!"

У коровы должен быть теленок, чтобы у нее было молоко. Чтобы корова постоянно давала молоко, ее оплодотворяют каждый год. Природой задумано, чтобы теленок, а не люди, пил коровье молоко. Но через день или два после рождения телят у коровы забирают, чтобы люди пили молоко.
Часть телок молочных пород убивают сразу, часть растят для производства молока. Телков молочных пород в течение 16 недель держат в ужасных условиях, а потом убивают — их растят на телятину. Из-за высокого спроса на молочные продукты корову заставляют давать больше молока, чем она может.
Для повышения удоя в ход идут генная инженерия, гормоны, стимулирующие рост. Даже те немногие фермеры, которые не используют интенсивных методов эксплуатации животных, забирают телят от матери (в противном случае он выпьет молоко) и забивают коров, когда они с возрастом перестают давать молоко.
Животноводство всегда связано с безжалостной эксплуатацией животных и с уничтожением ненужного потомства. И производство молока, и производство яиц основано на эксплуатации особей женского рода, в то время как в природе особи обоих полов рождаются примерно в равном соотношении.
P.S. Случайно (ли?) попалось  интервью о четырёх регулирующих принципах (Враджендра Кумар дас), оно произвело на меня сильное впечатление . Так я оказался здесь. Только вот ухватить идею служения Кришне пока не могу.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Гомер Симпсон что вы хотели сказать-то? в чем суть вашего обращения, если быть кратким? столькомногобукв)

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

Поэма одного из величайших арабских поэтов Аль-Маарри (973-1057гг.) 
"Я больше не краду у природы"

*Ты заражён законом мира и религий
Приди ко мне услышать правды звук
Не справедливо рыбу есть, что отдала тебе вода,
И желать вкуса плоти животных убиенных,
И белого молока матерей, что те создали
Для своих детей, а не знатных дам.
Не повергай в печаль беззащитных птиц, крадя их яйца;
Поскольку несправедливость - самое страшное из всех преступлений.
Оставь пчёлам их мёд, добытый усердным трудом c душистых цветов.
Они хранили его не для других, собирали не для раздачи или подарка.
Я умыл от всего этого руки, и жалею только, что не сделал этого до седины на моей голове.*

Подобно Вардхамане и Джейнам Аль-Маарри верил в бесценность жизни, призывая к тому, чтобы не причинять вреда живым существам, практиковал образ жизни, что мы сейчас зовём веганством: не употреблял животные продукты в пищу, не носил кожу, шерсть. Его обувью были деревянные башмаки.
Свободолюбивые взгляды поэта-гуманиста, в которые входили отношение к религии, социальной справедливости, фальши, лицемерию бесили эстаблишмент, но его не смели трогать из-за известности и уважения к нему современников.

----------


## Dina

> Никому не интересно, потому что тут преданные Кришны, который пастушок коров и очень любит молочные продукты. Преданные каждый день предлагают Кришне молочные продукты и вкушают предложенное как прасад.


У меня ребенок преданный и он веган)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У меня ребенок преданный и он веган)


А сколько ему лет?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Веганы это некий утрированный продукт западного общества, такой же, как джайны - доведенная до абсурда ахимса в религиозном обществе.




> Пусть скорбь твоя искренна, Арджуна, но она беспричинна. Вроде бы мудро ты говоришь, но истинно мудрый не станет скорбеть ни о живых, ни о мертвых.


Ну да, сложно это все понять, даже преданным. А что уж говорить о ребятах, выросших в окружении стали и бетона? Они смотрят на картинку медведя, видят, какой он пушистый и милый, а потом идут в лес, встречают медведя и хотят милашку покормить шоколадом с руки (реальный случай, между прочим). Ну, как говорится, мальчик хотел покормить медведя - мальчик покормил медведя  :good:  я это к тому, что никакого представления о настоящей жизни и природе - вот и начинается веганское утрирование. А когда их идеи доводят до еще бОльшего абсурда, например, указывая на то, что даже растения страдают (научный факт), когда их пожирают, и что вся их растительная еда приносит едва ли не меньший вред природе, чем если бы они почаще ели баранину - они начинают сильно злиться. Ибо их лицемерие и ложь самим себе вызывает диссонанс.

В мире всегда кто-то погибает, кто-то кого-то убивает, все страдают - это природа, такова уж наша доля. Уменьшить свой вклад в дело насилия - долг каждого разумного человека. Не убивать никого, не есть мясо, не причинять боль специально другим. Но не делать это единственной и главной целью! Какой смысл делать главной целью спасение пары баранов при наличии миллионов мясобоен, да еще в том свете, что тело этого барана все-равно смертно и все-равно умрет? Главная цель должна быть другая. Ну, и у нас считается (и не бездоказательно), что без молока или без какой-нибудь чечевицы, выращенной на поле ценой кучи срубленных деревьев, убитых животных, насекомых и нанесенного экоущерба - эта цель труднодостижима, если вообще достижима.

 :smilies:  Но забавное в веганах тоже есть. Они любят животных, которых в глаза не видели, но людей ненавидят, в большинстве своем. Есть даже воинственные группировки веганов, которые причиняют насилие мясоедам. И даже не понимают, как это все противоречиво. Уверен, если бы большинство веганов столкнулись с настоящим природным миром, то первые начали бы убивать зайцев ради пропитания и шить себе шкуры из белок. 

Правда, у меня есть прекрасный дорогой мне друг из Индии, он веган, но по состоянию здоровья (аллергия), не порет чушь о спасении всех живых существ от мерзких людей. Лечит людей и все у него отлично.

----------


## Nyrislam

Мне одному кажется, что обсуждение давно перешло в флейм? Слишком многа букаф, как-то несогласовывается с курсом форума... Может из-за отсутствия/невнимания к старшим?



З.Ы. не обращайте внимания

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Телят на коровниках убивают из-за нежного молодого мяса, а не ради того чтобы взять у коровы больше молока, тем более, что после отела корова даёт молозива, которые большинство людей даже на запах не переносит. На коровниках часто это молозиво выдаивают и смешивают с обычным молоком и поят этим телят

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Телят на коровниках убивают из-за нежного молодого мяса, а не ради того чтобы взять у коровы больше молока, тем более, что после отела корова даёт молозива, которые большинство людей даже на запах не переносит. На коровниках часто это молозиво выдаивают и смешивают с обычным молоком и поят этим телят


идея в том, что для молока требуется отёл - и телят, в основном бычков всё равно забивают в нынешнем животноводстве, поэтому молочная промышленность в том виде как она существует неизбежно связана с забоем телят...

----------


## bhaktidevidasi

Почему в Московском храме Кришны не заказывают чистую безубойную молочку (храму уже 25 лет)? Понятно, что молочка "Домик в деревне" предлагается Кришне и это благо для коров, которых забьют. И Коровы служат Кришне тем самым давая молоко и для коров это благо. Вопрос уважаемые преданные, а Кришна принимает молоко полученное таким способом? Как это практически проверить?... Ведь молоко перенасыщено гормонами, которыми колют коров, из-за этого маститы и гной попадает в молоко, такое молоко разве в гуне благости? Ведь Веды не говорят про антибиотики и гной в молоке? Разве Кришна примет молочные продукты с гноем,антибиотиками,гормонами, которые в гуне невежества?

----------


## Кирилл 116

молоко оно ж сахар содержит.. стафилококк.. и избыток кальция который вызывает деминерализацию.. короче оно того не стоит.. кальций нужен? ну поешь ты мел пищевой..

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Виктория Бутенко вернулась в РФ и дала новое интервью .
Она теперь ест сливочное масло и   говорит о большой пользе жиров в диете человека и что якобы многие сыроеды в США  поумирали из-за сыроедения. 
https://youtu.be/e-vUVs6l4zw

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Виктория Бутенко вернулась в РФ и дала новое интервью .
> Она теперь ест сливочное масло и   говорит о большой пользе жиров в диете человека и что якобы многие сыроеды в США  поумирали из-за сыроедения. 
> https://youtu.be/e-vUVs6l4zw


Спасибо за эту ссылку, очень познавательно! В Европе и Америке уже очень многие люди испортили свое здоровье подобными экспериментами, много живых примеров!

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Сыроед с тридцатилетним стажем Валентин Николаев ( автор своего учения о сыроедении) недавно  ушёл в мир иной  на 75 году.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

А у меня дед мясоед с 87-милетним стажем и 50-тилетним алкоголическим стажем (от поллитра до литра в день в лучшие годы), но не автор своего учения, до сих пор не ушел в мир иной. Ему 87 лет, а он снег нормально около дома лопатой откидывает.

Не будем же мы пропагандировать на основе жизни моего деда сами знаете что  :mig:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Не будем же мы пропагандировать на основе жизни моего деда сами знаете что


Да, у нас в институте был один препод, и он помимо основного предмета рассказывал о ЗОЖ. Но в итоге сказал: "Это все бесполезно, потому что у каждого в семье есть какой то дед или прадед, который всю жизнь бухал, курил, ел непонятно что, никогда не делал зарядку и прожил 101 год. И все будут на него кивать, хотя сами никакого отношения к нему не имеют".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Интересно есть кроме меня веганы ещё тут? 
> 
> Я кстати снял видео "Почему я веган?" кому интересно можете посмотреть уважаемые преданные http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ECBAdp7Piw


Предлагаю эту тему благополучно закрыть, прскольку очередной "бывший кришнаит" Марк больше не веган и даже не вегетарианец. Это закономерно происходит с большинством "сыроедов" и "веганов", к сожалению (

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Спасибо, почтеннейшая *Kasturika devi dasi*, за то, что обратили внимание на данный факт. Мне давно попадался ролик этого вегана-кришнаита, который порвал с Кришной. Если б ещё человек знал ШБ 5.26.15, шлока всем урок.



> Человека, который без крайней необходимости отклоняется от пути, начертанного Ведами, слуги Ямараджи бросают в ад Аси- патравана и там нещадно избивают кнутами. Пытаясь спастись от невыносимой боли, грешник кидается то в одну, то в другую сторону, но везде наталкивается на пальмы, чьи листья остры как мечи. Весь израненный, он то и дело теряет сознание или жалобно причитает: «Что же мне делать? Как мне спастись?» Такие страдания ждут каждого, кто пренебрегает заповедями религии, которую избрал.


Поддерживаю инициативу по закрытию темы.

----------

